# Amplificador Monofónico Modular Zener de 200 W + PCB



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros hoy quiero compartirles este material que diseñe y elabore un par de amplificadores para unos amigos de China, se trata del nuevo diseño del amplificador monofónico versión modular Zener,  viene con su Driver de potencia de 4 transistores complementario, Driver Zener y  Fuente Rectificada con sus respectivos  Condensadores, espero que les haya gustado cualquier inquietud me comentan amigos.

Las medidas de la placa son: *15,2 cm x 14 cm*

Saludos


----------



## Mauro555

Que laburo te mandaste genio. Me acuerdo cuando abrí un tema preguntando que amplificador podía armar y me dijiste que espere este... Apenas vaya para Rosario compro todo para hacerlo...

Ahora te comento mis dudas:
- Consume 5A por rama de voltaje cierto? Mi trafo era de +/-36VCA 8A (4A por rama)
- Que reemplazo hay por los Tr de potencia?
- Esta placa esta probada?
- Si tendrías que ponerle de 1 a 10 en cuanto a calidad de sonido, como lo calificarías?

Te mando un abrazo y te felicito por el diseño que te mandaste. Mauro


----------



## YIROSHI

Mauro555 dijo:


> Que laburo te mandaste genio. Me acuerdo cuando abrí un tema preguntando que amplificador podía armar y me dijiste que espere este... Apenas vaya para Rosario compro todo para hacerlo...
> 
> Ahora te comento mis dudas:
> - Consume 5A por rama de voltaje cierto? Mi trafo era de +/-36VCA 8A (4A por rama)
> - Que reemplazo hay por los Tr de potencia?
> - Esta placa esta probada?
> - Si tendrías que ponerle de 1 a 10 en cuanto a calidad de sonido, como lo calificarías?
> 
> Te mando un abrazo y te felicito por el diseño que te mandaste. Mauro



Hola compañero gracias por tu comentario, si si me acuerdo que pedias un buen ampli y te dije que pronto subiria el nuevo PCB de la Zener

Si compañero por canal entre 4 y 5Amp ya que solo es un Modulo de 4 Transistores pero le pueden aumentar a 6 Transistores por Rama o canal eso ya va en lo que necesiten, con ese Trafo da para 2 canales perfecto, porque para 8 Amp en un solo canal es mucha corriente, para solo 4 transistores asi que hay que poner mas Transistores como 8 por canal, tambien armas 2 de estos con una sola fuente o si quieres buen filtrado para cada uno armas 2 de estos identicos para Stereo

Yo te recomiendo estos transistores son muy buenos para este tipo de Amplificadores eso si que sean originales, porque si te salen falsificados vas a tenes muchos dolores de cabeza

El trafo esta muy bien, no te dara los 200W pero con 150W para arriba con ello tienes para divertirte por mucho tiempo compañero mas que probada super reprobrada ya tiene mas 4 años en el mercado, mi diseño es casi el mismo del comercial pero este esta listo para armar sin tanto cable, el amplificador funciona a maravilla los contratiempos los tiene el que lo arma mas no el ampli, Yo calificaria este amplificador con un 8 ya que hay muchos mas calidosos ( excelentes por fidelidad ), pero este ampli nunca te va a dejar botado es muy bueno, eso si hay que ponerle su protenccion de parlantes, sus fusibles tanto en la fuente como a las salidas de los Speakers, de igual manera colocarle fusibles a las cabinas o cajas, asi nunca tendran un percance.
Saludos amigo.

YIRO





			
				rambosterr dijo:
			
		

> disculpen la ignorancia pero... que significa "amplificador modular" ???
> 
> y otra cosa... transformador de cuanto???
> 
> y agregaria las preguntas que puso mauro555
> 
> saludos



Hola compañero Rambosterr, amplificador Modular es aquel que lo puedes armar juntando sus modulos, placas o PCB que estan diseñadas para que encajen entre si, el  ampli modular que subi esta dividido en partes o modulos para armarlo facilmente, 1-el Driver de potencia, 2-el Driver Zener y 3-la Fuente, hay unos mas completos ya que ahorran mucho mas espacio, muy compactos asi como lo puedes detallar en mi diseño, es muy facil de armar solo necesitas un par de conectores y listo no tiene pierde,  lo puede armar una persona que tenga con conocimientos basicos en Electronica de Potencia, tambien te evitas cableados extensos que si llegas a conectarlos mal o te confundes, especialmente en la fuente y salida de transistoresbye bye Amplificador, y mas si no son cables bien blindados te generan interferencia, faciles de armar y desarmar a la hora de repararlos, y claro esta  son mas esteticos y practicos

Trafo minimo entre +/-35V a +/-45V de 3Amp a 5Amp  para este modular Monofonico, para la fuente, 1 puente rectificador de 30 a 35Amp a 400V, condensadores entre 4.700uF a 10.000uF minimo a 80V por seguridad a ese Voltaje OK, bueno cualquier duda con gusto te hecho una mano compañero

PD: Hay unos condensadores marcados con el numero 470 que un compañero me preguntaba de cuanto eran si pF o nFlos condensadores ceramicos Referencia 470 son de 470pF por si alguno no conoce la Zener o no esta muy seguro de este valor


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros, muchas gracias por todos sus comentarios con gusto seguire aportando PCB Completos, bueno respondiendo las preguntas: 

A +/-55V anda a maravilla no hay problema alguno.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Muy bueno tu trabajo! Te felicito!
Cuando dices +/-35V a +/-45V es AC o CC?


----------



## YIROSHI

Neodymio dijo:


> Muy bueno tu trabajo! Te felicito!
> Cuando dices +/-35V a +/-45V es AC o CC?



Gracias por tu comentario compañero Neodynio, como lo dije anteriormente se requiere un Trafo de +/-35V a +/-45V lo cual es AC, con fuente rectificada funciona a maravilla entre +/-40V a +/-55V ya que el modulo es solo para 4 Transistores por Canal.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Sabes que distorsion tiene a 200w?


----------



## YIROSHI

Neodymio dijo:


> Sabes que distorsion tiene a 200w?



Hola compañero Neodymio, su distorsion armonica aproximada estaria entre 0.1 a  0.33 

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

podrías por favor decirnos los detallas de la bobina de la salida de parlantes....

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## YIROSHI

angel36 dijo:


> podrías por favor decirnos los detallas de la bobina de la salida de parlantes....
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Hola compañero angel36, con gusto ahi pudes colocar si quieres la Red Zobel ( Bloqueo de Oscilacion) que muchos ya la conocen el que la necesite subo el pequeño diagrama, pero si solo le van a colocar la bobina de 5uH asi como aparece en el diagrama, esta se realiza enrollando 12 Vueltas con alambre de cobre magneto AWG 18 (calibre 18) en una broca de 3/8, en paralelo con una resistencia de 10 Ohm a 1W ( Opsional segun el nivel de proteccion que deseen )

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros gracias por sus comentarios, respondiendo sus preguntas:

El ampli debe ponerce en marcha con todos sus 4 transistores, ya que es una version complementaria, y hay que tener mucho cuidado porque si tan solo uno sale falsificado sera para dolores de cabeza

De este diseño tengo la Stereo multi-modular con una sola fuente, pero asi como el compañero Neodymio comenta, se hacen 2 modulos Driver Zener con sus respectivos modulos de salida y una fuente y listo, ya que el diseño permite dividir la placa en 3 partes, recien entre a la comunidad subi un diseño stereo comercial aqui lo puedes detallar, pero el modular a mi parecer es mejor.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/605194/ _ 
Saludos.


----------



## angel36

YIROSHI.

Ayer imprimí la hoja del pcb para el método de planchado usando el editor de PDF Foxit reader que te permite poner en escala real el documento y le he notado q esta un poco fuera de escala es decir al colocar sobre sus lugares.
Por ej los TIP 41 es como que el pcb esta mas grande no mucho pero si habría que separar las patitas  unos mm para q este encaje perfecto..
Esto mismo lo note con los pines de los  2sx xxxx

Espero que entiendas lo que comento luego voy a probar reducirlo a su tamaño real con el pcb wizard...
Lo cual no representa mucho trabajo.

Lo expongo aqui para que los que quieran realizarlo tengan en cuenta eso.....son solo unos mm no pasa nada en verdad, solo con separar un poco el patillaje ya entran en su lugar sin problemas....

Otra posibilidad es que solo me ocurra a mi en todo caso como dije antes nada de otro mundo.
Espero que no tomen a mal mi comentario...
Es grato ver los aportes que realizas al foro compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros, gracias por sus comentarios amigo Jose un gran honor que me haya escrito en mi idioma Natal  y yo soy el que esta muy agradecido por ello, espero que te sea de ayuda el aporte

Contestando tu inquietud compañero angel36, para nada amigo al contrario se ve que tu si hiciste la tarea que dejo siempre para la casa y bueno en cuanto a la escala real voy a desirles cuanto tiene la PCB completa la placa es de 15.2cm x 14cm y la verdad estaba esperando que algun compañero colocaran la inquietud con ello no tendran ningun desface en mm de que encaje los Transistores de poder, los TIP o otro componente compruebalo y me comentas, pero son escasos 1.2mm asi que no tendran problema alguno ahi les dejo el PDF


Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros, gracias por sus comentarios amigo Jose un gran honor que me haya escrito en mi idioma Natal  y yo soy el que esta muy agradecido por ello, espero que te sea de ayuda el aporte
> 
> Contestando tu inquietud compañero angel36, para nada amigo al contrario se ve que tu si hiciste la tarea que dejo siempre para la casa y bueno en cuanto a la escala real voy a desirles cuanto tiene la PCB completa la placa es de 15.2cm x 14cm y la verdad estaba esperando que algun compañero colocaran la inquietud con ello no tendran ningun desface en mm de que encaje los Transistores de poder, los TIP o otro componente compruebalo y me comentas, pero son escasos 1.2mm asi que no tendran problema alguno ahi les dejo el PDF
> 
> 
> Saludos.



ya lo redimencione esta en corel draw lo subo
PD: Es con el metodo de la plancha


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros muchas gracias por sus comentarios, sigo subiendo mas aportes para este excelente amplificador, hoy les comparto este material se trata del Modular Driver de Potencia de 100W hasta 800W monofonico segun su fuente para tal fin, el cual lo pueden usar desde 2 hasta 14 transistores complementarios y cuasicomplementarios, recuerden que para mayor potencia necesitan una fuente apropiada, varios transistores de salida segun su potencia calculada  y una Zener Modificada, tambien les sirve para cualquier Driver que soporte voltajes de +/-40V DC a +/-80V DC, la cual  pronto la estare subiendo, tambien les puede servir para algun amplificador complementario y cuasicomplementario, espero que les haya gustado y todo lo que comparto es sin animo de lucro, soy de una provincia de China donde me enseñaron que la verdadera sabiduria del conocimiento esta en el aprender y en el enseñar, por ello comparto mis diseños y conocimientos con todo aquel que quiera aprender, porque un dia estaran eseñando lo que han aprendido.



Saludos compañeros


----------



## fas0

pregunto, se puede reemplazar el 2SC5200 por unos MJL3281? y los 2SA1943 por MJL1302?

pregunto porque en Buenos Aires cuesta mucho conseguir TRs originales, y los reemplazos se consiguen originales... gracias a Cacho que en su momento me iluminó con eso.

dejo la interrogante.

ya que estamos, YIROSHI gracias de nuevo por compartir y la buena predisposicion para responder preguntas


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola fas0 si son los reemplazos directos tiene que trabajar bien, saludos YIROSHI me parecen muy agradables tus sentimientos de humildad y camaraderia, el verdadero saber esta en entender que todos buscamos saber tambien. 

Saludos camaradas.


----------



## Mauro555

Hola muchachos, bueno aca van unas fotos de como va tomando forma la plaqueta, solo me falta conseguir el disipador y lo pruebo. Consegui todos los materiales excepto los diodos 4004, que los reemplace por los 1N4007.
Pido perdón por la calidad de la fotos, es desde el celular, no tengo cámara.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

bien ese montaje Mauro!!


ahora ....la idea de que el ampli  se llame "modular".... es justamente eso ..que se divide en módulos, osea podes separar las tres placas y montarlas como mejor te quede en el futuro gabinete no necesariamente, tenes que usarlas así unidas.

Por lo tanto podes ahorrar en pertinax, en acido etc etc...ademas por supuesto de ahorrar espacio.

Felicitaciones otra ves muy prolijo tu montaje.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Mauro555, excelente trabajo compañero muy prolijo ese montaje felicitaciones amigo los diodos 1N4007 funcionan a maravilla esperamos el video o fotos de tu ampli terminado y deja me desirte que te esta quedando espectacular muy PRO, si el compañero tiene en parte razon, se pueden cortar los modulos pero ello va en el montaje que uno necesite, por ello subi un modular super facil de ensamblar y a la hora del planchado y quemado ahorra uno mucho material, espacio  y claro esta $~€|¥

Saludos compañero.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero Santiago61, si los 2229 son los mismos C2229 , los A844 puedes usar en lugar de ellos los A1015 que se consiguen facilmente.

Saludos


----------



## santiago61

Gracias Angel36, muy buena la pagina no la conocia, segun la misma para los 2Sa844 los puedo reemplazar por el BC 212, BC 257, BC 307, BC 556, y para el 2SA2229 los mismos se pueden reemplazar por: BF 298...299, BF 422A, 2SC3467...69

Gracias YIROSHI voy a tener en cuenta tambien el A1015.

Saludos..


----------



## Mauro555

Hola a todos, lo estuve probando y tengo el problema que tengo aproximadamente 7vcc a la salida del parlante. Cuando llegue a mi casa revisare bien la plaqueta y los componentes, Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo estuve probando y tengo el problema que tengo aproximadamente 7vcc a la salida del parlante. Cuando llegue a mi casa revisare bien la plaqueta y los componentes, Saludos.



Hay algo raro con las conexiones o tal vez un componente alterado, a la salida no deberias tener DC solo una componente AC de algunos mV estando el amplificador en reposo.


----------



## YIROSHI

Mauro555 dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo estuve probando y tengo el problema que tengo aproximadamente 7vcc a la salida del parlante. Cuando llegue a mi casa revisare bien la plaqueta y los componentes, Saludos.



Hola compañero, algo mal tienes conectado, revisa muy bien que todos los componentes esten bien polarizados, especialmente el diodo Zener, los diodos rectificadores  y los transistores,  revisa el D400 como lo indica la mascara de componentes no se ve muy bien la imagen que subiste de tu amplipero me dio la impresion de que esta mal colocado ese transistor, tambien puede ser que entre los pines de los transistores A844 haya una pequeña soldadura que este haciendo corto, tambien revisa el PCB que no haya soldaduras que esten haciendo contactos y que este produciendo el problema el compañero ferchito tiene razon, tambien puede haber un componente que no esta funcionando correctamente,  en reposo el ampli no debe marcar nada o un voltaje menor a 0.1V, como unos 100mV en la salida del parlante, hay algo en corto revisa muy bien tu ampli, o algun transistor de salida esta como se suele desir aqui en el foro Trucho (falsificado o Pirata), porque tal como esta en el foro el ampli funciona a maravilla eso si con componentes Originales 100%  probado,  cualquier duda nos comentas compañero.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Mauro555, revisa muy bien todos tus componentes,  bueno creo que solo me parecio que el D400 lo tenias al revez, y no solo revisa si estan bien los transistores, tambien revisa las resistencias que correspondan a la Guia, que den los valores aproximados y esten bien situadas en la mascara de componentes, con un Transistor de salida Pirata da ese error de tener voltajes superiores de 1V a 7V al igual que cortos en las pistas o soldaduras que hagan corto especialmente en los transistores, hoy en dia con tanto transistor Pirata es un dolor de cabeza compañero, y si debe haber un Jack Sparrow en tu ampli, y si es muy cierto muchos Transistores piratas funcionan bien, pero sus pines estan al Revez, un consejo compañeros antes de hacer cualquier montaje revisen muy bien sus componentes, que esten bien y no hayan Piratas del caribe en sus amplis, para asi evitar desoldar y soldar que puede dañar nuestras pistas, el ampli funciona a la primera pero esos componentes mal puestos o piratas nos da muchos contratiempos, espero que puedas solucionar tu problema compañero y con gusto mis compañeros y Yº_º te ayudaremos en ello para que te quede Full Ampli, animos compañero que el ampli es un buen proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

los transistores 844 tambien hay que aparearlos si no en la salida de parlantes podes tener tencion


----------



## YIROSHI

Si necesitan mas potencia, el driver de potencia de 2 a 14 transistores funciona a maravilla, pero el Driver Zener que esta al inicio necesita ser modificado para que soporte mas voltaje y corriente, hay una en el foro modificada de +/-40V DC a +/-80V DC, que Trafo tienes compañero?? y que potencia necesitas? bueno nos comentas amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero pues asi si no hay problema con el Trafo, asi es con 10 te anda a maravilla sean complementarios 5 y 5 o 10 cuasicomplementarios segun el zener modificada para tal fin, no hay problema puedes usar desde 2 hasta los 14, es un Diver modular de potencia para ampliar potencia, si quiero una potencia de 400W a 600w por canal armo entre 8 a 12 Transistores asi de facil amigo, si quiero mis 700W a 800W completos armo todos los 14 y listo, no hay que recortar nada, quetal que mas adelante quieras mas potencia solo agregando un par mas de transistores la tienes esa es la idea del modular compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

bunisimo aporte.
para el amigo que busca el parecido al c2229. pueden usar c2230 y funciona igual

en lo personal. yo creo que los drivers de salida tips 41 y 42 calentaran mas con mas transistores de salida
o funciona igual asi.
saludos,. gracias- arigatou
me gusto mucho tu diseño, lo aria pero acabo de hacer hace exactamente una semana 
este mismo amplificador. posteado en la pagina de videorockola
la foto la puedes ver en mis fotos


----------



## SKYFALL

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros hoy quiero compartirles este material que diseñe y elabore un par de amplificadores para unos amigos de China,





sagitario10 dijo:


> lo aria pero acabo de hacer hace exactamente una semana
> este mismo amplificador. posteado en la pagina de videorockola



Buenas,

perdon por preguntarte YIROSHI, acaso no lo habias diseñado vos?


----------



## YIROSHI

sagitario10 dijo:


> bunisimo aporte.
> para el amigo que busca el parecido al c2229. pueden usar c2230 y funciona igual
> 
> en lo personal. yo creo que los drivers de salida tips 41 y 42 calentaran mas con mas transistores de salida
> o funciona igual asi.
> saludos,. gracias- arigatou
> me gusto mucho tu diseño, lo aria pero acabo de hacer hace exactamente una semana
> este mismo amplificador. posteado en la pagina de videorockola
> la foto la puedes ver en mis fotos



Hola compañero gracias por tu comentario, si tambien conozco esa Zener es muy buena, OK voy a mirar tu Ampli, ya que los que has hecho te han quedado una maravilla

Saludos.





Ferchito dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> perdon por preguntarte YIROSHI, acaso no lo habias diseñado tú?



Si compañero ferchito el PCB que subi es mi diseño 100% Original, el diagrama si todos conocen de donde es jejeje, y pues el PCB se lo obsequi a unos amigos de mi provincia que les gusto la Zener Colombiana, y de paso como tenia ese material lo comparti aqui en el foro, creo que te confundiste  la Zener que habla el compañero Sagitario es otra Zener de 125W por canal de Video Rokola buscala y veras que es muy similar pero su PCB y diagrama no es igual

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

YIROSHI dijo:


> Si compañero ferchito el PCB que subi es mi diseño 100% Original, el diagrama si todos conocen de donde es jejeje,



O.k. yiroshi, te entiendo. No quiero entrar en controversia ni tampoco cuestionar tu esfuerzo que esta muy bien, solo diré que se parece mucho a la zener colombiana, solo que cambian o bien mas altos o mas bajos los valores de los componentes y las referencias de los transistores, y la tuya viene con dos transistores mas a la salida para entregar más potencia a la carga.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Ferchito dijo:


> O.k. yiroshi, te entiendo. No quiero entrar en controversia ni tampoco cuestionar tu esfuerzo que esta muy bien, solo diré que se parece mucho a la zener colombiana, solo que cambian o bien mas altos o mas bajos los valores de los componentes y las referencias de los transistores.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola compañero Ferchito no hay problema, no se parece amigo es que es la Zener Colombiana que tiene un transistor de mas como ya sabras al igual que tu Yo soy en parte tambien Colombiano y me gusta esta Zener, la he armado igual que la comercial y la version Original asi que hice un buen PCB en honor a ella pero que fuese mas completa y facil de armado, como muchos modulares que venden que conocemos ferchito,  en mi pais natal hay una Zener China muy similar pero lleva mas componentes, es mas compleja, sale mas costosa en fin, pero ferchito el diagrama no es mio en el foro lo encontraran en 2 versiones, Yo simule la Zener,  diseñe y arme 2 amplis de estos con este PCB para unos amigos que les gusto mucho,  por su facilidad de armado, ya que tiene pocos componentes, es muy economica, versatil y para novatos es muy facil de armar, pero el PCB si es un diseño mio compañero.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero chaser, el driver Zener Modificado que yo sepa hay como 3 en los foros y funcionando al 100%, el Driver Zener que subi solo es para 200W por canal es como para comenzar hacer potencias,  el Driver de potencia que subi hace poco te funciona a maravilla,  complementandolo con las zener Modificadas de los compañeros Oscar Monsalvo, alderamar o la de Libardo, trabajan a voltajes superiores de +/-60V estan listas para ponerlas a trabajar, pero solo son los Drivers zener, con el Driver de potencia que subi de 2 a 14 Transistores sea para Complementarios o cuasi te funciona a maravilla, muy pronto voy a subir la Zener modificada hasta +/-80V DC, que es el complemento del ultimo modular de potencia que subi, no se si quieres armar ese Driver o el de los compañeros que te aseguro que funciona muy bien, Tambien puedes armarte la MTE o la que te guste y te de la potencia que deseas, cualquiera la puedes complementar con el Driver de potencia ampliable con gusto te brindo la ayuda que necesites para que armes tu potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

sagitario10 dijo:
			
		

> amigo YIROSHI
> veo que tu haces amplificadores.
> de casualidad no tendras un amplificador de 400w RMS  8 Ohms  monofonico
> que en stereo serian 800w rms
> gracias.




Hola, Sagitario.

Fíjate que unos mensajes mas atrás dice, que modificando la tarjeta de control (driver) y usando la cantidad correcta de  Tr`s de salida se alcanzan esas potencias.

Así también dice que pronto pondrá en el foro una versión mas potente.

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Sagitario10, si tengo varios Power amplifiers monofonicos de 400W de 8 Transistores de salida por canal si compañero soy ensamblador y diseñador de amplificadores, como dice el compañero Angel pronto subire la Zener modificada, bueno te explico asi por encima, para que funcione a maravilla primero hay que cambiar todos los Tip para que soporte mas voltaje el Driver, tambien hay que variar otros componentes en el Driver,  como cambiar el Zener de 18V a 24V este lleva 4 transistores en su  Driver ya no lleva 5, calibrar y  otras cosas mas, lleva su tiempo en el banco de pruebas, bueno el modulo de Salida de potencia no hay porque modificar nada funciona a maravilla, con Transitores 58 y 59 ECG complementarios o 58 ECG Cuasi-complementarios con Potencias desde 100W hasta 800W por canal en stereo hasta unos 1500W  aclaro es segun fuente y Driver a Utilizar para lograr estas potencias, es mas funciona para muchos Driver que circulan en el foro, por ello no he subido mi diseño de la zener Modificada ya tiene que estar 100% Probada, funcionando y pues tambien que casi no me queda tiempo, el material  tambien tiene que ser muy bueno, muy bien presentado, lo mas completo posible y organizado Porque Yº_º no subo material que no este probado ni que funcione, ni que sea mal presentado 


Bueno compañero y compañeros si  necesitan cualquier material me consultan, que con gusto se los facilito.

Saludos


----------



## chaser

ok yiroshi este es el driver zener de monsalvo verda el que me sirve para las potencias altas?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/598814/


----------



## YIROSHI

Si compañero chaser esa misma es de la que te comento, tengo una muy similar en el banco de pruebas pero le cambie los TIP y otros transistores que soportan mas voltaje pero esa te funciona a maravilla, y asi como te comente se varian un par de componentes como en este caso de la zener del compañero, segun su diseño tiene el diodo Zener a 22V, armala es un amplificador que funciona a ojos cerrados lo unico que si tienes que tener encuenta es que antes de armarla, es que todos tus componentes que tengas sean 100% originales y estes seguro de que sean asi, tambien que los pines de los transistores vengan en el orden correcto porque asi como dice el compañero angel36 si algun componente son de Jack Sparrow el barco se te unde

Saludos compañero, cualquier duda no la comentas que con gusto mis compañeros y Yo te brindaremos alguna ayuda para que puedas armar tu potencia


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Si compañero chaser esa misma es de la que te comento, tengo una muy similar en el banco de pruebas pero le cambie los TIP y otros transistores que soportan mas voltaje pero esa te funciona a maravilla, y asi como te comente se varian un par de componentes como en este caso de la zener del compañero, segun su diseño tiene el diodo Zener a 22V, armala es un amplificador que funciona a ojos cerrados lo unico que si tienes que tener encuenta es que antes de armarla, es que todos tus componentes que tengas sean 100% originales y estes seguro de que sean asi, tambien que los pines de los transistores vengan en el orden correcto porque asi como dice el compañero angel36 si algun componente son de Jack Sparrow el barco se te unde
> Saludos compañero, cualquier duda no la comentas que con gusto mis compañeros y Yo te brindaremos alguna ayuda para que puedas armar tu potencia



ya estoy de nuevo por aqui,compañero yiroshi saludos hno. ,oye,tengo una pregunta,bien sabemos que un amplificador no nos va a dar mas potencia que la que entrega el transformador,yo tengo un transformador de 100 volts. con derivacion central y corriente de 10 amp..o lo que es lo mismo 50+50, cuando yo rectifico y filtro obtengo +-75 volts.(+75 y -75)  lo que quiere decir que los transistores de salida van a estar viendo nada mas que 150 voltios y visitando al amigo ohm encontramos que P=VXI Lo que me dice que yo tengo un transformador de 1500w
v=150v
i=10amp
P=150X10=1500W
 que traducido al español significa que puedo obtener un max de 750 vatios por canal; en estereo por supuesto.jejeje ok. compañero si voy bien hasta aqui entonces surge la pregunta para obtener por lo menos 500w por canal segun la data de los transistores 2sc5200 y 1943 debo usar minimo 5 transistores por rama????(cinco ..2SC5200 y cinco 2SA1943 por canal)???
si no es asi por favor ayudame un poco aqui por que no se calcular la cantidad de transistores para esta potencia y no quiero poner mas transistores de los que sean necesario.por como ya te dije que nunca voy a obtener mas potencia de la que entrega el transformador.. gracias  compañero. otra cosa estuve tratando de abrir los archivos comprimidos que subistes pero no puedo los descargue pero no los puedo ver


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero tu mismo te has contestado la pregunta, son 5 C5200, 5 A1943 Total 10 por rama, potencia Max 490W a 500W x Canal, Yº_º no he subido archivos Winrar compañero, fue otro compañero que dejo el PCB a escala real, para abrirlo necesitas el Soft Corel, pero hay otros metodos mas simples como el Word con margen estrecha y tamaño carta, bueno en mi impresora la tengo ya configurada para ello jejeje (=^_^), para que me imprima a la escala real que pongo en el Word 2010, trata de configurar tu Word con la escala de la imagen que insertas, y tambien la impresora  veras que siempre tendras PCB exactos claro esta con las medidas reales de los PCB, a menos que sean de Amplejos jejeje.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## YIROSHI

Con gusto compañero asi es a 4 Ohm, jejeje esta buena tu tecnica, aqui dejo el Modular en Word ya esta configurado, pero tendrias que mirar si te abre tal como lo he subido y configurar tu impresora a Tamaño Carta, con una impresion en borrador puedes ir mirando como esta, pero ya cuando la dejes configurada, es solo escalar la imagen a real de los PCB y te imprime a maravilla, asi imprimo mis acetatos y quedan muy bien, espero que te sea de ayuda a ti y a mis compañeros.

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros subo la simulacion de la Zener en Proteus para que corroboren que funciona a maravilla, tambien adjunto una imagen de calibracion para el compañero Mauro555.

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros para los que esten armando esta potencia,  hago esta pequeña recomendacion, que remplacen los A844 por los A1015 ya que sus pines son ECB, al igual que los 2SA844 tambien son ECB, pero estan saliendo mucho estos transistores con los pines invertidos, revicen muy bien la configuracion de los pines de sus transistores para que eviten posibles fallos en sus potencias, porque un corto en los colectores puede marcar un voltaje DC muy alto en la salida de los parlantes.

Saludos compañeros.

YIRO.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero Victor6298, el compañero Sagitario tiene razon preguntanos a todos, que cualquiera de mis compañeros te pueden brindran colaboracion, yo tambien estoy deacuerdo con SERGIOD, la diferencia ya es de un 1V fuese menor a 0.5 pues bueno pasa, pero yo tambien te aconsejo que los iguales a 48.6V + 48.6V AC  asi no tendras problemas, ya que en fuente rectificada y filtrada puede que uno te llegue a votar sus +59.4V DC y el otro -61.2V DC vez la diferencia ya seria de casi 3V tendria un desfase ya no de 1V Ac sino 3V Dc.

Saludos.


----------



## Mauro555

Muchachos, les comento a los que siguen este hilo que hoy pude poner en marcha el ampli, tuve que cambiar unos TRs para eso, si a alguno le dificulto hacerlo andar solo que me diga, Saludos.


----------



## xavier andres

ps muy bueno el amplificador...
ps pero me funciono si la R de coletor de 3k3 de coletor del A844..
cuando la conecto a -VCC hace sonido como si fuese corto porq????

muy bueno el diagrama compañero se dla agradece 

saludos


----------



## Mauro555

Xavier, te comento que yo lo tengo funcionando, pero para eso tuve que cambiar el d400 por bd139 y los 2229 por c2335, lo que si fijate que no van puestos igual. Saludos.


----------



## xavier andres

mmm ok.. pues no solo queria saber el porq de ese sonido... 
pero me funciona correctamente sin esa R
yo puse lo A733 y los c2229


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias compañeros por sus comentarios, ya estoy de regreso para los que esten armando este ampli, y por algun motivo se les a presentado algun inconveniente, es remplazar el D400 por el C2229, y los A844 por los A1015 o A733 y listo cualquier duda me comentan compañeros

Saludos





			
				cevv dijo:
			
		

> Saludos @yiroshi!
> he ensanblado ese amplificador con excelente resultados.... funciona perfecto!.. le habia pedido a oscar monsalvo una version para solo 2 transitores montadas en la misma placa (ya que seria una version sencilla).. de Casualidad no tendras esa PCB ya que por lo que veo le has sacado el jugo  al amplificador..
> Espero tu respesta y gracias por tus aportes! son excelentes tus diseños.
> atte. Carlos V



Compañero cevv, gracias por tu comentario, pues Yo subi fue el modular de la etapa de salida de 2 hasta 14 transistores de salida, con ello si en algun momento quieres ampliarlo a mas transistores lo puedes hacer sin ningun problema

Saludos


----------



## cevv

yo hice una version hace como 3 años y se alimentaba de un poquito mas de 80 voltios por rama, con 10 transitores por canal... era una bestia!!!  por lo que a 80 + 80 funciona bien, solo debes tomar las medidas necesarias ya que no es un voltaje muy amigable que digamos


----------



## YIROSHI

xavier andres dijo:
			
		

> YIROSHI y q tension maxima soporta esta tarjeta...??



Compañero soporta +/-70V DC, nunca se debe sobrelimitar un amplificidador, ya para entre +/-80V a +/-85V hay que modificar el diodo Zener de 22 a 24V y hacer un par de ajustes y listo

Saludos





			
				cevv dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Yiroshi!
> Si efectivamente, pero preguntaba para saber si por casualidad tenias un diseño sencillo con solo 2 transitores en la misma PCB, ya que seria mas facil de ensamblar y asi apadtarla a cualquir otro amplificador.
> 
> no se si sera mucho pedir, pero puedes subir las pcb´s en el formato del programa donde las hiciste?  para yo tratar de adaptarlas y luego subirla al foros.
> gracias.




Compañero pues voy a mirar haber donde guarde esos archivos, ya que hace mucho rato que no entraba al foro si lo encuentro con gusto lo comparto

Saludos



			
				hanton dijo:
			
		

> que gusto verlo de nuevo en los foros amigo YIROSHI



Quemas compañero huy si hace ratisimo que no entraba por aqui igualmente un gusto saludarte ya estoy de vuelta, y espero subir nuevo material


----------



## YIROSHI

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida amigos y gracias por todos sus comentarios compañeros 

Compañeros les dejo el Amplificador Modular de 100W con 2 transistores, como el compañero CEVV de Venezuela me habia pedido el favor pues revisando mis archivos lo encontre jejeje, aqui lo comparto con todos mis compañeros, espero que les sea de utilidad y les guste para los que lo deseen armarlo

Para todos mis amigos y compañerosSi desean algun PCB de algun amplificador, me comentan que si lo tengo a la mano lo subire con gusto

Saludos


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0

Bueno, colaboro por ahora con la lista de componentes , si hay algún error nomas avisen, más rato subo un work in progress...

*Transistores*
(2) 2SC5200
(2) 2SA1943
(1) TIP41
(2) TIP42
(2) 2229 ó C2335
(2) A844 ó A1015 ó A733
(1) D400 ó C2229 ó BD139

*Resistencias*
(4) 0.33 ohm/5w
(2) 150 ohm/1W
(1) 56k / 1/4
(1) 120 ohm / 1/2
(2) 150 ohm / 1/2
(1) 10 ohm / 1/2
(1) 10k / 1/4
(1) 2.2k / 1/2
(3) 3.3k / 1/4
(1) 33k / 1/2
(1) 560 ohm / 1/4
(1) 68k / 1/4 ó 56k para equilibrar*

*Condensadores*
(2) 6800 uF/80v ó 10.000/80v
(1) 47 uF/80v
(1) 100 uF/80v
(1) 4.7 uF/80v
(2) 10 pF Cerámicos
(2) 470 pF Cerámicos

*Diodos*
(3) 1N4004 ó 1N4007
(1) Zéner 18v
(1) Puente 30Amp 400v

*Varios*
(2) Fusibles 5 Amp
(2) Borneras dobles
(3) Conectores 6 pines grande (Molex)
(2) Conector de 6 pines pequeños (GP)

*Para el Zóbel*
12 Vueltas con alambre de cobre magneto AWG 18 (calibre 18) en una broca de 3/8, en paralelo con una resistencia de 10 Ohm a 1W.

*NOTA1:* Las cantidades van en paréntesis, los subrayados son recomendaciones que se han hecho a lo largo del thread y esto es para una etapa, obviamente, el diagrama del primer post de YIROSHI.

**NOTA2:* Editado aquí mismo para evitar doble post, NO OBSTANTE, leer el siguiente comentario, donde YIROSHI explica la corrección de algunos valores por seguridad.  SALU2!.


----------



## YIROSHI

Gracias por sus comentarios compañeros, respondiendo la pregunta del compañero cevv, asi como el compañero angel 36 te lo a indicado encontraras el modular para ampliar la potencia que estas buscando, si tengo varios preamplificadores voy a ver si subo ese material, pues no lo subi ya que aqui en el foro hay unos muy buenos

Excelente aporte compañero 1l4n3r4z0, pues la lista siempre es tarea para la casa gracias por tomarte el tiempo de realizarla y compartirla, te falto un diodo 1N4004 o 1N4007, las resistencias como la de 2.2K, 33K, 10 Ohm son a 1/2W, tambien las de 150 Ohm que dices que son a 1/4W y la de 120 Ohm son a 1/2W por seguridad y mejor rendimiento, y para equilibrarlo pueden cambiar la resistencia de 68K por una de 56K y anda a maravilla comprobado 100%, esperamos un adelanto de tu ensamble, exitos en tu proyecto

Saludos


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola a todos bueno les presento a la plaqueta es la complementaria  ya la empece a realizar me falta perforarla y comenzar a zoldar los componentes espero les guste (no es ufff pero se ve decente) gracias al amigo yiroshi.haa una pregunta para una vercion estereo de cuantos amperes el trafo?le pienso poner uno de 60+60 vcc.esto seria para que me de unos 400w por canal en 4ohm de antemano agradesco al que me pueda contestar...


----------



## angel36

pregunto...

podrían usarse los siguientes reemplazos?

BC556  por  2SA844 

MPSA42 por 2SD400 y 2SC2229

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

angel36 dijo:


> pregunto...
> 
> podrían usarse los siguientes reemplazos?
> 
> BC556  por  2SA844
> 
> MPSA42 por 2SD400 y 2SC2229
> 
> Saludos.



Compañero angel36 por los 2SA844 preferiblemente remplazar por los; A733 o  A1015 tienen mejor respuesta (recomendados para diferenciales), porque otros ya cambia la configuraciones de los pines, hay que rediseñar para evitar errores y varia un poco el % THD  pero ya va en cada persona que desee hacer sus respectivas modificaciones y experimentar

Por el D400 se puede cambiar por el 2SC2229 como ya lo habia mencionado

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

angel36 dijo:
			
		

> si si tal cual, el problema es que no consigo los TR's propuestos y estuve buscando y comparando lo que se consigue por acá.
> 
> Seguiremos buscando alternativas..
> 
> Saludos!



Tambien puedes usar el c2230 en vez de c2229, yo los he usado y de igual manera funcionan


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:
			
		

> Compañero victor6298, 没问题  ( No hay Problema ) si el diagrama anda a maravilla sube el diagrama y el borrador que has hecho, que con gusto en cualquier momento que me quede libre hago el PCB, con ello seria bueno dejar el modular de 100W mas completo
> 
> Saludos compañero


Compañero YIROSHI aqui esta el preamplificador que le comente le repito en su momento lo monte y funciono muy bien  hasta ahora no se que paso con el lo he estado buscando y no logro dar con el.recuerdo que en ese tiempo teníamos miniteca pero no había dinero para comprar un generador de efectos y reverberación,el micrófono sonaba muy burdo; entonces encontré este circuito lo monte y resolvimos por un tiempo,yo lo monte en una baquelita perforada siendo muy cuidadoso de hacer las conexiones lo mas cortas posibles y no tuve problemas de ruido ni nada que afectara el buen funcionamiento, recuerdo que lo monte con una fuente sencilla un rectificador de media onda y apareció un ligero zumbido muy leve, nunca supe realmente por que era,no me ocupe de buscar,solamente cambie los condensadores que había usado de 470 micros por unos de 1200 16v y le puse un regulador de 12 vol. y desapareció en zumbido. bueno ahí se los dejo los subí en foto porque mi escaner tomo vacaciones permanentes. a los compañeros a ver si les gusta espero les pueda servir como complemento del amplificador.yo por mi parte esperare  por el impreso para instalarlo en el amplificador.ya que pienso añadirle al amplificador un mezclador de 5 canales 3 de micrófonos con efectos y dos de linea todo en un solo paquete ...saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañeros gracias por sus comentarios, compañero Victor6298, estoy analizando el diagrama, como sabras antes de realizar cualquier PCB, hay que tener certeza de que funciona a maravilla y mas si se sube al foro, para lograr la distorcion y efecto hay Preamplicadores mas simplificados, este diagrama tiene mas materiales voy a simularlo y te comento compañero.





			
				cevv dijo:
			
		

> pero con corel draw no es muy sencillo hacerlo y no soy muy experto en eso
> 
> por eso le preguntaba a yiroshi que programa usaba para hacer las pcb haber si me pongo y aprendo un poquito



Compañero Cevv, el Software que utilizo es el Layout Pro 中国語版 PCB 7.0 ( Chinese Version 7.0 )
aun no esta a la venta en America y su version solo viene en Chinolo cual no te sirve si subo el archivo, ya que tiene que ejecutarce con el programa correspondiente y el programa funciona solo con el CD de arranque, se lo pase a un amigo y no le funciono, tiene que tener el CD original de arranque, pues lo diseñe con ese motivo de que fuese modular ya te tocaria que lo diseñaras a tu gusto segun lo que deseas, el PCB esta para dejarla en una misma placa  si no quieres separarla, solo poner los conectores y listo 

Saludos Compañeros


----------



## victor6298

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros gracias por sus comentarios, compañero Victor6298, estoy analizando el diagrama, como sabras antes de realizar cualquier PCB, hay que tener certeza de que funciona a maravilla y mas si se sube al foro, para lograr la distorcion y efecto hay Preamplicadores mas simplificados, este diagrama tiene mas materiales voy a simularlo y te comento compañero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero Cevv, el Software que utilizo es el Layout Pro 中国語版 PCB 7.0 ( Chinese Version 7.0 )
> aun no esta a la venta en America y su version solo viene en Chinolo cual no te sirve si subo el archivo, ya que tiene que ejecutarce con el programa correspondiente y el programa funciona solo con el CD de arranque, se lo pase a un amigo y no le funciono, tiene que tener el CD original de arranque, pues lo diseñe con ese motivo de que fuese modular ya te tocaria que lo diseñaras a tu gusto segun lo que deseas, el PCB esta para dejarla en una misma placa  si no quieres separarla, solo poner los conectores y listo
> 
> Saludos Compañeros


compañero yiroshi saludos; estuve buscando entre papeles y mas papeles y conseguí el diagrama original que una vez monte (el preamplificador para micrófono con efecto ) y aqui esta mas claro que el que ya subí.bueno compañero espero que en cuanto tenga un tiempo se anime y nos regale el impreso para montarlo, como complemento del amplificador. saludos que este muy bien


----------



## eleccortez

muchachos. termine una placa del amplificador modular de yiroshi 
lo probé a medio volumen por que me falta el disipador . el sonido es muy bueno.
con 45 0 45 DC pienso trabajarlo a 55v simétricos cuando consiga un núcleo para bobinar .
pongo unas fotos .


----------



## YIROSHI

eleccortez dijo:


> muchachos. termine una placa del amplificador modular de yiroshi
> lo probé a medio volumen por que me falta el disipador . el sonido es muy bueno.
> con 45 0 45 DC pienso trabajarlo a 55v simétricos cuando consiga un núcleo para bobinar .
> pongo unas fotos .



Compañero victor estuve realizando un montaje del Preamflier que subiste, se presentan algunas interferencias a causa de ciertos condensadores ceramicos y otros componentes, estare corriguiendo su nivel, ya que no puedo subir el PCB sin comprobar su funcionamiento sea mas del 80%

Compañero eleccortez te esta quedando una maravillaexcelente trabajo esperamos nuevos avances de ese Dragon

Saludos compañeros


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero victor estuve realizando un montaje del Preamflier que subiste, se presentan algunas interferencias a causa de ciertos condensadores ceramicos y otros componentes, estare corriguiendo su nivel, ya que no puedo subir el PCB sin comprobar su funcionamiento sea mas del 80%
> 
> Compañero eleccortez te esta quedando una maravillaexcelente trabajo esperamos nuevos avances de ese Dragon
> 
> Saludos compañeros



YIROSHI no se si tendrás el diseño de Tupolev, que también lo tiene video rockola, me refiero al que tiene una entrada de micrófono me refiero a esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
no uso el diseño original de *TUPOLEV* porque los potencimetros estéreos son diferentes a los que consigo acá, quiero algo asi como los potenciometros que usa videorockola,http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/proyectos/preamp_mic/preamp_mic_01p.jpg
pero el problema es que hice un diseño anterior de video rockola del mismo pre pero no funciona bien, por lo que revise de nuevo y observe que videorockola cambio el diseño del pcb talves por lo que fallo el primer diseño(diseño que yo use); la cosa es que no me funciona bien por eso quiero un nuevo pcb pra hacer de nuevo es pre-amplificador


----------



## victor6298

amigos saludos a todos



saludos  a todos en el foro les digo tengo mas o menos 2 meses urgando en el foro estudiando un poco aqui otro poco aya, colectando componentes necesarios  y bueno me faltaban los transformadores (3) tres,de los cuales hice (2) yo mismo llevándome un fiasco con uno , el otro quedo bien (alguien me hizo los calculos y yo lo arme) ya tenia algunos días con todos los pcb echos aqui van las fotos y ayer recién empece a soldar componentes.les subo las imágenes con los componentes ya soldados luego, porque la cámara que tenia, hace unas cuantas semanas el dueño se molesto se la llevo y no se porque JEjejejejeje   los pcb son  el preamplificador de tupolev, un sumador dos driver dos vumetros  y dos protectores de parlantes por hay tengo también ya echa la pcb de yiro para 14 transistores,y el driver modular de 100w 
que también estoy trabajando en el; lo único que no le he echado mano todavía es al mueble o caja (como quieren llamarlo) del amplificador si alguien tiene una idea se agradece por ahora he estado pensando en  la caja  de un aire acondicionado, que esta tirada en un rincón del patio de casa tal vez la mande a cortar y a doblar no se aun; .por hay vi una posibilidad en vídeo rockola pero no me gusto,se oyen sugerencias bueno amigos saludos a todos


----------



## YIROSHI

Execelente Trabajo compañero Victor te quedaron una maravilla esos PCBesperamos mas de tus avances, como deseas hacer el Rack de tu ampli, Yo tengo Varios diseños para hacer Gabinetes Full Pro.





			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Ojala y lo encuentres estaré esperando esos pcbs:buenpost:



Compañero estuviste de buenas lo encontre aqui esta el rediseño del Preamplificador del compañero Tupolev, lo deje un 90% igual al Original  solo fue rediseñar los potenciometos, colocar bien unos condensadores mal polarizados del diseño del compañero Tupolev, un par de cosas y pistas que las puedes apreciar espero que te sea de gran ayuda a ti y a mis compañeros, tambien tengo mi diseño con mi propio PCB pero hay que darle el credito Total al creador

Saludos compañeros


----------



## YIROSHI

chaser dijo:
			
		

> El zener que diseñaste tu es el que esta en el tema de 200 a 400 watts para el que voy armar de 700w? Yiroshi.



Compañero chacer, en ese foro yo subi la Zener de 500W Stereo tu cual vas armar Stereo o Monofonico a parte de las Zener que subi tambien tengo una Stereo de 900W y una Monofonica de 700W Modificadas, ya que las que subi solo son de 100W Hasta 280W Monofonicas y 500W Stereo, que son las que traen 1 transistor de mas en el driver Zener,  las  Zener que no he subido aun son muy similares a las del compañero Oscar y otras que andan por ahi que soportan hasta +/-85V, porque no las he subido pues la razon es muy sencilla ya que armar una Zener que ya pase de los 500W, la verdad a mi parecer es mucho mejor armar una Spain, sin demeritar la Zener o algun otro Ampli ya que cada uno tiene su Rango de batalla y cada quien arma la que mas le guste 

Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

chaser dijo:
			
		

> Ok gracias yiroshi, si en eso no me explique pero si quiero armar un ampli de 500 a 700w monoural, por eso mis preguntas y ahorita busco esos que dices el de 500w es el compacto?



Hola Compañero para armar la de 500W la Zener Modificada Monofonica la del compañero Oscar Monsalvo te funciona a maravilla con 10 Transistores Complementarios +  una fuente de +/-75V DC con Filtrado de 4 Condensadores de 4.700uF/ 100V + Puente Rectificador de 30Amp/400V, o tambien con un Trafo de 60V 0 60V AC minimo de 8Amp a 12Amp, con ello te queda muy buena maquina y ampli para mucho rato la Zener de 500W Stereo que subi ese PCB lo hice hace como 3 años aqui lo encuentras:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/index30.html#post605194_





			
				eleccortez dijo:
			
		

> ya que armar una Zener que ya pase de los 500W, la verdad a mi parecer es mucho mejor armar una Spain, sin demeritar la Zener o algun otro Ampli ya que cada uno tiene su Rango de batalla y cada quien arma la que mas le guste
> 
> Saludos



seria fenómeno que el señor yiroshi nos muestre una QSC diseñada por el .
para lograr mas potencia  y mejor sonido .
yo por ahora estoy tratando de terminar la zener modular .:[/quote]

Hola Compañero eleccortez, me da gusto compañero que se este armando el Modular, de QSC tengo varias pero son en pocas palabras las mismas que andan en el Foro ya que son compactas lo unico que cambia de estas es el PCB, es que trae su fuente +  Driver de Potencia todo en uno no es mas asi muy similar a la Zener Modular no es gran cosa, la verdad  las que han publicado varios compañeros son muy buenas y merecen credito por su gran labor como la Spain que en si es un conjunto de Clon de un par de Amplis de Guangzhou pero la verdad hasta es mejor que unas cuantas Marcas Norte Americanas que abundan en el mercado

Saludos compañeros


----------



## crimson

Hola cevv, hay alguna punta por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index145.html
post 2884
Saludos C


----------



## YIROSHI

chaser dijo:
			
		

> Ooo ya veo no yiroshi yo digo el de 500 compacto que anda por aqui no recuerdo de quien sea pero al rato lo paso, y el spain hasta cuantos transistores aguanta?



OK compañero sube el compacto para mirarlola Spain Yo la he usado hasta 10 Transistores por Canal con tan solo 6 Transistores corre como el viento





			
				ialvega dijo:
			
		

> Compañero Yiroshi la verdad lo felicito por los circuitos y los pcb que usted a hecho, le digo algo y no se si estoy repitiendo lo mismo, pero digame una cosa la Zener que usted diseño o rediseño con cuantos votios funciona, me refiero a que cuantos viltio maximo se le pueden poner con los 4 transistores que tiene.
> me dicusculpa si estoy haciendo otra vez la pregunta
> 
> atte
> Ialvega
> 
> 
> 
> ha se me estaba olvidando tengo la MTE 950 tiene 20 transistores, me tome el trabajo de hacer todo como la fuente como la placa de potencia, ya que a mi hermano se le partio el impreso.
> 
> si alguien esta interesado en este amplificador asi como esta y como lo tengo con gusto se los envio, (me refioro asi como esta osea, con los impresos sacados de el orogina, fuente y etapa de potencia).
> 
> Atte.
> 
> Ialvega




Hola Compañero Ialvega, gracias por tu comentario bueno el nuevo diseño de la Zener que he subido, la puedes usar desde +/-30V DC para 2 Transistores 2Amp, hasta +/-60V DC para 6 Transistores de 6Amp, Maximo voltaje para usar con 4 Transistores +/-55V DC de 4 a Max 5 Amp por canal o Rama.

Compañero Seria buenisimo que subieras Fotos de esa MTE de 20 Transistores para mirarlo se que muchos estan interesados

Saludos compañero


----------



## ialvega

Miercoles he metido la pata carajo que me pasa, se me olvidaba que:

pido disculpas les explico, que hago yo?, yo le hago un scaner a la placa y la hago en corel con todas las pistas y miro como esta quedando, entonces que pasa, que queda, queda el circuito impreso como el original osea sin el lado de los componentes, entonces me tocaria hacer el lado de los componentes y la verdad en eso no habiac pensado como la tengo aqui asi que la puedo mirar y todo lo demas. asi que les pido disculpas.

ha las placas no son iguales las dos son totalmente diferentes,

atte.
Ialvega



bueno detodas maneras les envio lo impresos como estan de un canal, esta es la MTE USA-950 tiene 20 transistores por canal osea 10 postivos y 10 negativos (2N5200 y complemento).

despues veo como hago para subir el lado de los componentes


----------



## khalsa

nice amp no problem for component side


----------



## chaser

Si ya esta armado, solo si estoy mal en algo avisenme, anexo la driver y la potencia solo falta la fuente. Pero pues ya sera mañana porque no pude subir archivos desde mi cel je je.


----------



## tecbeml

Amigo ialvega no te preocupes  por eso, nose como la clonaste pero esta muy detallada muy buena, pero sin los componentes, no tenemos ninguna referencia, creo que tendremos que esperar a que tambien los subas,
(seria mejor que trataras de aser el diagrama)  a mano o en pc , subirlo y asi asimilarlo cada quien


----------



## SERGIOD

ialvega dijo:


> Miercoles he metido la pata carajo que me pasa, se me olvidaba que:
> 
> pido disculpas les explico, que hago yo?, yo le hago un scaner a la placa y la hago en corel con todas las pistas y miro como esta quedando, entonces que pasa, que queda, queda el circuito impreso como el original osea sin el lado de los componentes, entonces me tocaria hacer el lado de los componentes y la verdad en eso no habiac pensado como la tengo aqui asi que la puedo mirar y todo lo demas. asi que les pido disculpas.
> 
> ha las placas no son iguales las dos son totalmente diferentes,
> 
> atte.
> Ialvega
> 
> 
> 
> bueno detodas maneras les envio lo impresos como estan de un canal, esta es la MTE USA-950 tiene 20 transistores por canal osea 10 postivos y 10 negativos (2N5200 y complemento).
> 
> despues veo como hago para subir el lado de los componentes



Sube imágenes del MTE que armaste


----------



## ialvega

No todavia no la he armado, solamente saque una copia de la placa original pero si esta igual debe de funcionar.




SERGIOD dijo:


> Sube imágenes del MTE que armaste


----------



## YIROSHI

ialvega dijo:


> No todavia no la he armado, solamente saque una copia de la placa original pero si esta igual debe de funcionar.



Compañero Ialvega esta muy bueno ese PCBbuen muy trabajo de diseñoYo tambien pense que tenias armada La MTE, sube fotos frontales de la placa asi como nos comentas que esta partida para detallarla asi como subo un ejemplo de un ampli Stereo de 500W

Gracias por el aporte compañero.

Saludos. Y.º_º.IRO


----------



## SERGIOD

ialvega dijo:


> No todavia no la he armado, solamente saque una copia de la placa original pero si esta igual debe de funcionar.



y el lado de componentes donde la subiste



YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Ialvega esta muy bueno ese PCBbuen muy trabajo de diseñoYo tambien pense que tenias armada La MTE, sube fotos frontales de la placa asi como nos comentas que esta partida para detallarla asi como subo un ejemplo de un ampli Stereo de 500W
> 
> Gracias por el aporte compañero.
> 
> Saludos. Y.º_º.IRO



muy bien Yiroshi son las dos imágenes que se necesitan  para hacer un amplificador


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> y el lado de componentes donde la subiste
> 
> 
> 
> muy bien Yiroshi son las dos imágenes que se necesitan  para hacer un amplificador



Si compañero la verdad que si eso es lo que necesitamos  subir mas al foro como este Tipo de PCBclaro esta sin :contratoara Clonarlos sin problemas



≈º_º≈ saludos


----------



## ialvega

Todo eso lo que suben esta bien pero el pcb de la MTE que yo subi esta armada y funcionando entonces la placa tiene todos los componentes soldado asi como biene ella de fabrica ahora ya estoy en eso muy pronto cololacare la placa de el lado componente

atte.
Ialvega


----------



## alcidesruben

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Ialvega esta muy bueno ese PCBbuen muy trabajo de diseñoYo tambien pense que tenias armada La MTE, sube fotos frontales de la placa asi como nos comentas que esta partida para detallarla asi como subo un ejemplo de un ampli Stereo de 500W
> 
> Gracias por el aporte compañero.
> 
> Saludos. Y.º_º.IRO



saludos amigo yiroshi, exelente trabajo, podrais postear el esquema de amplificador de 500w o solo es un ejemplo. gracias.


----------



## YIROSHI

alcidesruben dijo:


> saludos amigo yiroshi, exelente trabajo, podrais postear el esquema de amplificador de 500w o solo es un ejemplo. gracias.



Hola compañero alcidesruben, gracias por el comentario compañero, pues ese ampli es Indonesio no tengo el Diagrama pero yo lo clone tal cual esta ahi y funciona a maravilla, para el que lo quiera realizar lo recomiendo 100%, la verdad esta muy completo el ampli si lo detallan compañeros, pero la mala noticia es que no tiene 500W como dice en la placa, en realidad solo tiene 220W Stereo funciona con una fuente desde +/-28V DC hasta un Max de +/-40VDC , en realidad  los que venden o comercian con ese tipo de placas suelen aumentar los Wats o colocan esos Wats referentes a 2 placas

Saludos compañero.





ialvega dijo:


> Todo eso lo que suben esta bien pero el pcb de la MTE que yo subi esta armada y funcionando entonces la placa tiene todos los componentes soldado asi como biene ella de fabrica ahora ya estoy en eso muy pronto cololacare la placa de el lado componente
> 
> atte.
> Ialvega



Compañero Ialvega, por ello mis compañeros y este servidor, te preguntamos que si podias subir la MTE que tienes en tu poder para detallarla nos has dicho que se le Rompio el PCB a tu hermano , luego nos comentaste que no tienes la MTE armada y le sacaste el Scaner a la placa, luego nos dices que esta amarda con componentes y funcionando, ya estoy como el maestro confucio muy confundido 

Se te agradece mucho por el gran aporte del PCB de la MTE

Saludos compañero.


----------



## ialvega

ja ja ja ja ja ja, no me supe explicar les comento que paso a mi hermano se le partio la placa y le saque una copia y la realise en corel, las que he puesto son: la etapa de potencia original, la fuente, y donde van los conectores, la placa soldamos por donde se rompio y esta funcionando perfectamente, dentro de poco pongo las fotos y las de los componetes.

le pregunto a el amigo Yiroshi como hago el lado de componentes, con que programa, le agradesco su ayuda para poder subir ese lado.

atte.
Ialvega



YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero alcidesruben, gracias por el comentario compañero, pues ese ampli es Indonesio no tengo el Diagrama pero yo lo clone tal cual esta ahi y funciona a maravilla, para el que lo quiera realizar lo recomiendo 100%, la verdad esta muy completo el ampli si lo detallan compañeros, pero la mala noticia es que no tiene 500W como dice en la placa, en realidad solo tiene 220W Stereo funciona con una fuente desde +/-28V DC hasta un Max de +/-40VDC , en realidad  los que venden o comercian con ese tipo de placas suelen aumentar los Wats o colocan esos Wats referentes a 2 placas
> 
> Saludos compañero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero Ialvega, por ello mis compañeros y este servidor, te preguntamos que si podias subir la MTE que tienes en tu poder para detallarla nos has dicho que se le Rompio el PCB a tu hermano , luego nos comentaste que no tienes la MTE armada y le sacaste el Scaner a la placa, luego nos dices que esta amarda con componentes y funcionando, ya estoy como el maestro confucio muy confundido
> 
> Se te agradece mucho por el gran aporte del PCB de la MTE
> 
> Saludos compañero.


----------



## YIROSHI

ialvega dijo:


> ja ja ja ja ja ja, no me supe explicar les comento que paso a mi hermano se le partio la placa y le saque una copia y la realise en corel, las que he puesto son: la etapa de potencia original, la fuente, y donde van los conectores, la placa soldamos por donde se rompio y esta funcionando perfectamente, dentro de poco pongo las fotos y las de los componetes.
> 
> le pregunto a el amigo Yiroshi como hago el lado de componentes, con que programa, le agradesco su ayuda para poder subir ese lado.
> 
> atte.
> Ialvega




Ya ahora si entendi compañero pues sobre como hacer la mascara de componentes Yô_ô uso un Soft un poco complejo, pero he visto que aqui usan mucho el Soft PCB wizard, la verdad nunca he usado ese programa, pero se ve muy facil de manejar y  bueno tanto para mascara de componentes, PCB y PCB en 3D

Saludos compañero


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañero yiroshi, me gustaria que analice este circuito de amplificador a ver si funciona, yo no tengo experiencias de amplificadores grande en la esquema esta escrito que es de 1000w. gracias


----------



## ialvega

Compañero Yirochi si esta bien que es complejo pero cual es, que nombre tiene, yo tengo el altiun designer pero tadavia no lo se usar muy bien, tambien tengo el multisim. tengo el proteus, tengo el psb weizar etc. me puede decir el nombre de el software que usted usa

ha me puede decir de donde ested.

gracias por sus respuestas compañero

atte
Ialvega




YIROSHI dijo:


> Ya ahora si entendi compañero pues sobre como hacer la mascara de componentes Yô_ô uso un Soft un poco complejo, pero he visto que aqui usan mucho el Soft PCB wizard, la verdad nunca he usado ese programa, pero se ve muy facil de manejar y  bueno tanto para mascara de componentes, PCB y PCB en 3D
> 
> Saludos compañero


----------



## alcidesruben

mascara de amplificador

pcb de amplificador 1000w


----------



## ialvega

De donde sacastes este ampli de 1000 w tienes el circuito electrico




alcidesruben dijo:


> mascara de amplificador
> 
> pcb de amplificador 1000w


----------



## cevv

@ialvega mira arriba (post 216)


----------



## alcidesruben

ialvega;De donde sacastes este ampli de 1000 w tienes el circuito electrico

compañeros esta en el post nº 216 y 218


----------



## ialvega

gracias mi amigo bueno aver si lo simulo bueno es un problema porque los componentes como los transistores de potencia no los hay en la base de datos de los programas.

atte.

Ialvega



cevv dijo:


> @ialvega mira arriba (post 216)


----------



## YIROSHI

alcidesruben dijo:


> Compañero yiroshi, me gustaria que analice este circuito de amplificador a ver si funciona, yo no tengo experiencias de amplificadores grande en la esquema esta escrito que es de 1000w. gracias



Hola compañero alcidesruben, pues ese ampli no lo he armado  pero si lo he detallado seria bueno analizarlo pero la verdad no lo he visto en accion pero otros amplis del señor Carlos Eugênio Mergulhão, si he armado como el DHR Turbo muy buena maquina, el Destroyer, el DX-Blame entre otros son excelentes y muy recomendables














Saludos Compañero





ialvega dijo:


> Compañero Yirochi si esta bien que es complejo pero cual es, que nombre tiene, yo tengo el altiun designer pero tadavia no lo se usar muy bien, tambien tengo el multisim. tengo el proteus, tengo el psb weizar etc. me puede decir el nombre de el software que usted usa
> 
> ha me puede decir de donde ested.
> 
> gracias por sus respuestas compañero
> 
> atte
> Ialvega



Compañero el Soft es el Layout Pro 中国語版 7.0 ( Chinese Version 7.0 ), de donde soy soy de China hablo y escribo español porque en si soy Colombo-Chino

Saludos Compañero.


----------



## alcidesruben

puede ser este amplificador hd turbo



aca esta el pcb del amplificador


----------



## YIROSHI

alcidesruben dijo:


> puede ser este amplificador hd turbo
> 
> 
> 
> aca esta el pcb del amplificador



Si compañero ese es uno de los 3 PCB ya que hay varios, 1 el que yo publique2 el que subio compañero, y otro donde esta solo el Driver y aparte el PCB del Driver de potencia







Aqui encontraran los DX-Blame en una Buena version de PCB

http://www.nabucoeletronica.com.br/dx/blamebr.html

Aqui el Detroyer, el DHR Turbo, el Trusf Blame MKII y otros mas de esta pagina que ya muchos conocen

http://users.tpg.com.au/users/gerskine/dxamp/default.htm

La verdad son excelentes amplis en especial el Turbo , como ya comente he armado varios los recomiendo funcionan a maravilla

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

mu buen aporte ¡¡¡ cuando lo arme pongo unas fotos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## vedmitraa

Nice projects Mr.Yiroshi, I made Dx Turbo Long time back It's a nice amp I have done some changes in it with multisim 11 I am trying to attach file.


----------



## YIROSHI

vedmitraa dijo:


> Nice projects Mr.Yiroshi, I made Dx Turbo Long time back It's a nice amp I have done some changes in it with multisim 11 I am trying to attach file.



Thank you mate Vedmitraa, by the excellent contributionPlease write with translations in Spanish  ( "Muchas gracias compañero Vedmitraa, por el excelente aporte, por favor escribir con la traduccion en español" )

Gracias compañero



			
				alcidesruben dijo:
			
		

> Gracias compañero yiroshi espero que le sirva a todos este gran aporte.



Gracias a ti compañero por el aporte del Troyan

Saludos


----------



## victor6298

vedmitraa dijo:


> Nice projects Mr.Yiroshi, I made Dx Turbo Long time back It's a nice amp I have done some changes in it with multisim 11 I am trying to attach file.


HI,would you tell me please, what's the program to open this file?
hola, podrias decirme por favor,cual es el programa para abrir este archivo?


----------



## cevv

victor6298 dijo:


> hola, podrias decirme por favor,cual es el programa para abrir este archivo?


es multisim 11


----------



## ialvega

Compañero victor6298 primero tienes que descomprimirlo con winrar, después el archivo es un archivo de simulación en multisim

atte.
Ialvega



victor6298 dijo:


> HI,would you tell me please, what's the program to open this file?
> hola, podrias decirme por favor,cual es el programa para abrir este archivo?


----------



## victor6298

ialvega dijo:


> Compañero victor6298 primero tienes que descomprimirlo con winrar, después el archivo es un archivo de simulación en multisim
> 
> atte.
> Ialvega


ok gracias compañeros,  voy a reinstalar entonces multisim


----------



## vedmitraa

Thank you Victor for descriving people how to load Multisim files.Here are some more. I need help from all the learned people out there thatis real model files of 2sc5200 , 2sa1943, c4793,a1837,mje15034 mje15035,2n3773,getting these I would be able to modify many more circuits.


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañeros que me dices de este amplificador .



pcb de este amplificador


----------



## Fogonazo

vedmitraa dijo:


> Thank you Victor for descriving people how to load Multisim files.Here are some more. I need help from all the learned people out there thatis real model files of 2sc5200 , 2sa1943, c4793,a1837,mje15034 mje15035,2n3773,getting these I would be able to modify many more circuits.



*No* se puede trabajar un 2N3055 con una tensión de fuente de ±60V

*Normas del Foro 1.3* El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.


----------



## alcidesruben

Compañero yiroshi saludo. puede echar un vistaso a este circuito se ve muy bien. gracias


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola Compañero alcidesruben, ese ampli es excelente en si los Apex son buenisimos ensamblados y fabricados por Detex Audio hechos en Tailandia y en Cambodia el H900 no lo he armadopero el Apex B350-B500-B750 si los arme ya hace como unos 2 años la verdad son excelentes maquinas, del B500 arme 2  1 de ellos eran para unos Subwoofers que vendi este año de los cuales los subi  en el foro de bafles hechos en casa, el otro lo regale a un familiar los recomiendo compañeros y aqui comparto el material Apex recopilado, espero que algo les sea de gran utilidad

Saludos compañeros


----------



## huki

amigo yiroshi subo una foto de la placa que estoy armando para tio,pero me falta la fuente aunque la voy a hacer funcionar con una de un equipo de audio sony ya que esta es de 36-0-36 y hacia andar un stk4231 funcionara? nose por que no puedo subir la foto ya que dice 400,0kb y la foto dice 318.1kb


----------



## YIROSHI

huki dijo:


> amigo yiroshi subo una foto de la placa que estoy armando para tio,pero me falta la fuente aunque la voy a hacer funcionar con una de un equipo de audio sony ya que esta es de 36-0-36 y hacia andar un stk4231 funcionara?



Hola compañero gracias por tu comentario, te esta quedando buenisimo ese ampli compañero felicitaciones muy buen trabajo del Modular Divido, pues mira con ese Trafo te estaria rondando los +/-44V DC esta perfecto compañero te funciona a maravilla,  y mas que esos Trafos semiblindados son una maravilla



Saludos compañero


----------



## huki

gracias y te cuento que ya tengo el gabinete con el disipador y dos pre-amplificadores con control de tonos y entrada de mic y linea para este ampli...entoces puedo usar este trafo  sin problema?


----------



## YIROSHI

huki dijo:


> gracias y te cuento que ya tengo el gabinete con el disipador y dos pre-amplificadores con control de tonos y entrada de mic y linea para este ampli...entoces puedo usar este trafo  sin problema?



Compañero lo puedes usar sin ningun problema, como te comente esos Trafos de Equipos son buenisimos para este este tipo de Amplis, y mas que traen el voltaje derivado para Preamplicadores,  Fan y Relay de ensendido

Saludos. Y.º_º.IRO


----------



## huki

tengo una pregunta el ampli, de ladelec entraga 400w con los 4tr de salida (2pnp-2npn) o ay que colocarle 8tr (4pnp-4npn) de salida,saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## YIROSHI

huki dijo:


> tengo una pregunta el ampli, de ladelec entraga 400w con los 4tr de salida (2pnp-2npn) o ay que colocarle 8tr (4pnp-4npn) de salida,saludos y gracias por responder.



Compañero tanto la Zener de Ladelec como mi diseño es Monofonico Complementario, para obtener esos casi 400W a 4 Ohms, necesitas una version Stereo o hacer 2 placas Zener Monofonicas con sus respectivos Driver de potencia, es desir 2 Modulos cada uno con 4 Transistores Total 8 Transistores Complementarios + una Fuente de rectificacion, con un Trafo de Minimo 8Amp Version Stereo y Minimo 4Amp Version Monofonica

Saludos.


----------



## huki

perdon por molestar pero queria armar una potencia de 400+400w(800w stereo) ya que dispongo de un trafo de 53vac+53vac y 8amp por rama(16amp total) y otra salida de 12vac 1amp. para que la placa de 200w entregue 400w que tendria que hacer sienpre hablando de tu placa.


----------



## SKYFALL

Para utilizar esta placa y que te entrege 400w por canal en una version estereo (800w totales) debes:

Utilizar el doble de transistores por canal que se usan en la version de 200w.

Utilizar un transformador que entregue 4 veces mas potencia que para uno monofonico de 200w.

Ademas cambiar los diodos o el puente rectificador que utilizas por uno que pueda soportar los amperios entregados por el transformador e inclusive mas para proteger el circuito.


----------



## YIROSHI

huki dijo:


> perdon por molestar pero queria armar una potencia de 400+400w(800w stereo) ya que dispongo de un trafo de 53vac+53vac y 8amp por rama(16amp total) y otra salida de 12vac 1amp. para que la placa de 200w entregue 400w que tendria que hacer sienpre hablando de tu placa.



Compañero Huki no molestas al contrario es grato que participes. El Trafo que tienes esta buenisimo y a 8Amp esta que ni mandado hacer , mira lo que tienes que hacer y hablando de la placa Modular y diseño que subi es modificarla un poco

Como se hace? pues aqui te dejo el diagrama de que componentes hay que cambiarle para que te de 400W por canal o por Rama, hay que hacerle una pequeña modificacion en las pistas de los TIP 41 y TIP 42, es separar un poco los pines del PCB y darles mas firmeza es desir grozor para que encajen muy bien los Transistores D718 y B688 en remplazo de estos 2 TIP, no olvides colocarles un pequeño disipador, el resto de componentes como resistencias, condensadores por seguridad dejarlos a 100V y tambien cambiar el Diodo Zener que puede ser de 20V hasta 24V, es solo cambiar el valor por el estipulado en mi diagrama que subo y listo

Espero que te sea de utilidad tanto a ti como a mis compañeros
PD: Ahi tambien va un pequeño diseño del Rack del Ampli Zener


----------



## tecbeml

Ay YIROSHI como sabias que nesesitaba ese diagrama. una pregunta en lugar de los tip puedo colocar unos iguales a los de las salidas o cambiaria mucho la ganancia,esos gabinetes no se donde los e visto, estan de primera.


----------



## xavier andres

compañero YIROSHI no tendrias algun modelo de una cuasicomplementaria??


----------



## YIROSHI

tecbeml dijo:


> Ay YIROSHI como sabias que nesesitaba ese diagrama. una pregunta en lugar de los tip puedo colocar unos iguales a los de las salidas o cambiaria mucho la ganancia,esos gabinetes no se donde los e visto, estan de primera.



Hola compañero tecbeml que bueno que te sea de utilidad me preguntas que si el diseño que subi quieres colocarle el D718 y B688 en lugar de los TIP, pues es que estos aguantan mas candela y por lo tanto disipan mas tendrias que modificar un par de cosas ahi, pero igual tienes que rediseñar el Driver para que encaje los otros Transistores

Gracias por el comentario el diseño de los gabinetes que los has vistopues Yo soy el unico que los diseño y casi todos mis modelos y diseños vienen con 2 interruptores de encendido para cada Modular

Saludos compañero.





xavier andres dijo:


> compañero YIROSHI no tendrias algun modelo de una cuasicomplementaria??



Compañero Xavier Andres, no poco diseño Cuasi-complementario en las Zener, ya que es mucho mejor una Zener Complementaria pero en Construya Su Video Rokola ahi encontraras la Zener de 400W Cuasi que resientemente el compañero ampletos subio

Saludos Compañero


----------



## ialvega

compañero nuevamente lo felicito por su gabinete, yo tambien tengo un par quec diseñe por hay pero no tengo ni idea como se hacen las ranuritas esas por donde sale y entra el aire

Atte.
Ialvega


----------



## tecbeml

perfecto YIROSHI pero me referia a los c5200 y a1943 en ves de d717 y b688 , claro modificando el pcb,
   osea todos los pre y salidas c5200 y a1943, un fabor se podria separar el diagrama del gabinete para imprimirlos por separado si no es molestia gracias.


----------



## YIROSHI

ialvega dijo:


> compañero nuevamente lo felicito por su gabinete, yo tambien tengo un par quec diseñe por hay pero no tengo ni idea como se hacen las ranuritas esas por donde sale y entra el aire
> 
> Atte.
> Ialvega



Gracias por tu comentario compañero es un pequeño diseño muy sencillo mas adelante de pronto....subo un pequeño tuto de como se hacen los Rack y subo uno que otro asi como subi en un Post de equipos de iluminacion de como hacer el rack de una Luz Robotica, pues esas perforaciones si son con troquel sea manual o Neumatico, pero puedes hacerle perforaciones de forma casera con una broca alineando las perforaciones, si gustas subo el diseño con perforacion circular.

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/equipos-iluminacion-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/index41.html#post613164_

Saludos compañero





tecbeml dijo:


> perfecto YIROSHI pero me referia a los c5200 y a1943 en ves de d717 y b688 , claro modificando el pcb,
> osea todos los pre y salidas c5200 y a1943, un fabor se podria separar el diagrama del gabinete para imprimirlos por separado si no es molestia gracias.



Comprendo compañero es que no te habia entendido pues la verdad en este tipo de Driver segun su diseño y Wat de salida es mejor los que menciono, en si cada Driver tiene sus propios Transistores dependiendo el Voltaje y corriente a suministrar,  pero si tu quieres probar con esos Transistores puedes hacerlo pero antes de ello ten encuenta que chupan mas Corriente y disipan mas es desir para que valga la pena colocarlos seria para alimentar un Driver con un Voltaje de unos +/-85V a +/-95V DC y con buena corriente serian unos 14 Amperios por canal + unos 12 o 14 Transistores de salida, lo cual seria para una Zener de altorendimiento de una salida  Stereo de 1.400W en si eso va en gustos, potencia requerida y claro esta presupuesto ¥¥

Que deseas compañero solo el Diagrama o el Rack, porque si es el Rack subo el negativo listo para imprimir para  serigrafia o metodo de plancha el cual con un sellado da un aspecto como si fuese de Serigrafia

Saludos compañero.


----------



## tecbeml

Perdon por tanto pedir YIROSHI
 pero solo el diagrama gracias.


----------



## YIROSHI

tecbeml dijo:


> Perdon por tanto pedir YIROSHI
> pero solo el diagrama gracias.



没关系朋友！( No hay problema compañero) es que tenia ese diagrama con un pocoton de cosas ahi y se me quedo en la misma Pagina con el Rack

Aqui dejo solo el diagrama para que te sea mas facil a ti y a mis compañeros imprimirlo o detallarlo mejor

Saludos.


----------



## jose31

aqui les dejo el montaje espero les guste


----------



## alcidesruben

compañero yiroshi saludos. si tenes el pcb de este  circuito podes postear.gracias


----------



## frapers

Saludos YIROSHI, ya que estamos en las peticiones  ¿podrias subir la informacion completa del Krell-Clone KSA-50? me gustaria armarme ese amplificador, tiene muy buen diseño.


----------



## vedmitraa

Regard Mr. Yiroshi and Mr.Flash,
I am very sorry that I could write only in English . Please guide me how to translate in Spanish.Forum language google translator automaticaly translates into English.I am a newbee in this field . My purpose to send the circuit is to gain knowledge if there is anything wrong in the circuit and how to correct it.here is one more circuit and itis running smoothely on multisim 11 .Please guide me the corrections.thanks Ved mitra Sharma.



			
				Le traductor de google dijo:
			
		

> Lo siento mucho que yo sólo podía escribir en Inglés. Por favor, me guía la forma de traducir en español. Foro de idiomas traductor de google automáticamente se traduce en Inglés. Yo soy un novato en este campo. Mi propósito para enviar el circuito es conocer si hay algo mal en el circuito y cómo corregirlo. aquí es un circuito de más y se está ejecutando el software en Multisim 11. Por favor, guíame las correcciones. gracias Ved Mitra Sharma


 
1.3 The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other.

If you have problems with language, place your original post and a translation into Spanish using Google Translate. Best Regards...


----------



## huki

gracias compañero por las reformas, y ya estoy armando el de 200w con ese trafo. y tengo otra pregunta sobre la red zobel ya que e encontrado varias formas de hacerlas. dejo el esquema tuyo con las redes zobel que encontre.saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## YIROSHI

alcidesruben dijo:


> compañero yiroshi saludos. si tenes el pcb de este  circuito podes postear.gracias



Hola compañero no tengo esa versionpero mira que en diyaudio.com, ahi puedes encontrar mucha mas informacion y PCB de estos amplis, espero que te sea de ayuda

PD: Seria Buenisimo que los Diagramas que aportas los coloques aqui en este tema _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index74.html#post671974_ Con ello muchos mas compañeros te pueden dar un dato; PCB o opinar mas sobre ello, ya que aqui el tema es escaso y mas referente al Amplificador Zener.

Saludos.





frapers dijo:


> Saludos YIROSHI, ya que estamos en las peticiones  ¿podrias subir la informacion completa del Krell-Clone KSA-50? me gustaria armarme ese amplificador, tiene muy buen diseño.



Compañero frapers, ese ampli no lo he armado por ciertas razones, la primera calienta mucho  hay que colocarle un buen disipador y saca muy pocos Wats, y las bias son algo tediosas de cuadrar, la verdad armar un KSA yo prefiero armar una QSC o un Apexpero si te gusta el ampli, entra a diyaudio.com, ahi hay mucha informacion respecto a este ampli y ahi encontraras un par de PCB en distintas versiones de este ampliespero que te sea de ayuda el Dato

Saludo compañero.





huki dijo:


> gracias compañero por las reformas, y ya estoy armando el de 200w con ese trafo. y tengo otra pregunta sobre la red zobel ya que e encontrado varias formas de hacerlas. dejo el esquema tuyo con las redes zobel que encontre.saludos y gracias de nuevo.



Gracias compañero por el aporte de Red Zobelsi es cierto hay varias formas de hacerlas, aqui subo una Zobel Apex que tambien puede servir al proyecto

Saludos compañero


----------



## frapers

Que tal compañero YIROSHI, me interesaba el KSA-50 por el PCB y la opcion de transistores TO3 y TO247, pero si tiene esos inconvenientes , ya tengo muchos pasavasos y con tanto transistor falso mejor ire por algo seguro 
Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI

frapers dijo:


> Que tal compañero YIROSHI, me interesaba el KSA-50 por el PCB y la opcion de transistores TO3 y TO247, pero si tiene esos inconvenientes , ya tengo muchos pasavasos y con tanto transistor falso mejor ire por algo seguro
> Saludos



Comprendo compañero ese PCB lo vi ahi en la web donde te comentoy otro si son los de doble capaen si en mi pais natal lo arman mucho pero siempre se presenta algo por su calibracion ya que son de doble Biasi es muy cierto hoy en dia encontrar buenos transistores es algo tediosopero un ampli de Mosfet anda a maravilla, y si es mejor ir a la segura con un buen ampli que de muy buenos watss sin meterle tanto transistor, porque esos amplis KSA 50 y 100 son solo Rack y pinta, pero ya los que son unos mosters son los Krell KSA 300s son buenisimos ya que esos si votan candela de verdad pero salen costositos , en si a tener encuenta de un ampli es que realmente sean estables durante un muy buen rato, sin que se conviertan en una parrillada lo digo porque un amigo armo el KSA 100 y le toco colocarle un disipador que parecia de un amplificador de 2.000W y en realidad solo era de 400W por canal y se calentaba mucho no asi no aguanta armar un ampli solo por pinta y  pocos watts

Saludos.


----------



## jlaudio

rambosterr dijo:
			
		

> disculpen la ignorancia pero... que significa "amplificador modular" ???
> 
> y otra cosa... transformador de cuanto???
> 
> y agregaria las preguntas que puso mauro555
> 
> saludos



modular quiere decir que esta dividido en modulos si te fijas por la parte de color varde de la tarjeta se ve que puedes cortar y separar las tarjetas estas son: rectificacion, tarjeta driver zener y la etapa de potencia, son tres tarjetas que las puedes separar o armar sin separarlas como tu quieras pero la finalidad es que se arma por modulos para mejorar la posicion de las tarjetas, y el transformador que vas a escojer tiene que suplir al menos 250 watts, esta tarjeta esta diseñada para trabajar con un voltaje apropiado de +/- 50VDC y el amperaje puede ser desde 1 amperio hasta 8 amperios segun la potencia que quieras manejar, en esta tarjeta es recomendable 2.3 amperios, espero haber ayudado... saludos





			
				Neodymio dijo:
			
		

> Pero se refiere a que es partido 35+35 por ejemplo



eso es otra cosa no es lo mismo +/- 35 que 35 + 35





YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros hoy quiero compartirles este material que diseñe y elabore un par de amplificadores para unos amigos de China, se trata del nuevo diseño del amplificador monofónico versión modular Zener,  viene con su Driver de potencia de 4 transistores complementario, Driver Zener y  Fuente Rectificada con sus respectivos  Condensadores, espero que les haya gustado cualquier inquietud me comentan amigos.
> 
> Las medidas de la placa son: *15,2 cm x 14 cm*
> 
> Saludos



yiroshi de parte de jlaudio te felicito por ese aporte te envio una foto de un mostruo pequeño que arme hace una semana lo hice de 800 watt reales y suena de maravilla, esa driver zener tiene muy buena calidad, no joda pela'o te sacaste un 10 con esta driver por compartirla con la gente del foro... saludos desde quilla


----------



## alcidesruben

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero no tengo esa versionpero mira que en diyaudio.com, ahi puedes encontrar mucha mas informacion y PCB de estos amplis, espero que te sea de ayuda
> 
> PD: Seria Buenisimo que los Diagramas que aportas los coloques aqui en este tema _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index74.html#post671974_ Con ello muchos mas compañeros te pueden dar un dato; PCB o opinar mas sobre ello, ya que aqui el tema es escaso y mas referente al Amplificador Zener.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compañero frapers, ese ampli no lo he armado por ciertas razones, la primera calienta mucho  hay que colocarle un buen disipador y saca muy pocos Wats, y las bias son algo tediosas de cuadrar, la verdad armar un KSA yo prefiero armar una QSC o un Apexpero si te gusta el ampli, entra a diyaudio.com, ahi hay mucha informacion respecto a este ampli y ahi encontraras un par de PCB en distintas versiones de este ampliespero que te sea de ayuda el Dato
> 
> Saludo compañero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias compañero por el aporte de Red Zobelsi es cierto hay varias formas de hacerlas, aqui subo una Zobel Apex que tambien puede servir al proyecto
> 
> Saludos compañero



Gracias compañero yiroshi. ya tengo todos los componestes para armar este, a ver que tal funciona.


----------



## YIROSHI

jlaudio dijo:


> modular quiere decir que esta dividido en modulos si te fijas por la parte de color varde de la tarjeta se ve que puedes cortar y separar las tarjetas estas son: rectificacion, tarjeta driver zener y la etapa de potencia, son tres tarjetas que las puedes separar o armar sin separarlas como tu quieras pero la finalidad es que se arma por modulos para mejorar la posicion de las tarjetas, y el transformador que vas a escojer tiene que suplir al menos 250 watts, esta tarjeta esta diseñada para trabajar con un voltaje apropiado de +/- 50VDC y el amperaje puede ser desde 1 amperio hasta 8 amperios segun la potencia que quieras manejar, en esta tarjeta es recomendable 2.3 amperios, espero haber ayudado... saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eso es otra cosa no es lo mismo +/- 35 que 35 + 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiroshi de parte de jlaudio te felicito por ese aporte te envio una foto de un mostruo pequeño que arme hace una semana lo hice de 800 watt reales y suena de maravilla, esa driver zener tiene muy buena calidad, no joda pela'o te sacaste un 10 con esta driver por compartirla con la gente del foro... saludos desde quilla



Hola Compañero JLAudio gracias por tu comentario te esta quedando una maravilla ese pequeño moster tienes fotos del Driver para mirarla

Que bueno que te haya sido de utilidad, de por si mis amigos de mi ciudad Natal les pase el PCB y ahora se la pasan es haciendo y vendiendo la Zener como pan caliente y tambien a mis compañeros del foro les ha sido de mucha utilidad, ya que con pocos componentes se hace maravillas a un voltaje razonable, y es grato compartir mis diseños sin animo de lucro.

Saludos compadre espero ir en Navidad a Colombia y poner a reventar estos amplis en pleno 31



alcidesruben dijo:


> Gracias compañero yiroshi. ya tengo todos los componestes para armar este, a ver que tal funciona.



Compañero ese ampli es una maravilla del compañero Damanhuri en diyaudio, ahi  hay de toda clase de estos amplis y muy completos con sus fuentes, proteccion y muchas mas cosasesperamos que compartas tu trabajo con el foro.

Saludos


----------



## maldo7

Hola amigo YIROSHI, me da mucho gusto encontrar personas como tu en este foro, con conocimiento de causa y sin reservas a la hora de colaborar, te felicito. Bueno, a mi me fascina el tema audio y de hecho ya he ensamblado una que otra maquina, pero me gusta mas que ensamblar, saber algo de diseño, de hacer modificaciones a un amplificador profesional, pero basado en el conocimiento. Por eso me gustaría que me dieras algunas orientaciones en la medida que puedas y en el post adecuado, por ejemplo, como se suprime el control de ajuste de BIAS en una etapa driver para dejar este valor fijo ya sea con diodos o con circuito multiplicador Vbe. De hecho, ya habia hecho la consulta por aqui: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/cambiar-potenciometro-ajuste-vbias-diodos-fijos-73641/ 

pero creo que necesito mas teoría, no me gusta tragar entero. De antemano, mil gracias por tu colaboracion.

maldo.


----------



## YIROSHI

maldo7 dijo:


> Hola amigo YIROSHI, me da mucho gusto encontrar personas como tu en este foro, con conocimiento de causa y sin reservas a la hora de colaborar, te felicito. Bueno, a mi me fascina el tema audio y de hecho ya he ensamblado una que otra maquina, pero me gusta mas que ensamblar, saber algo de diseño, de hacer modificaciones a un amplificador profesional, pero basado en el conocimiento. Por eso me gustaría que me dieras algunas orientaciones en la medida que puedas y en el post adecuado, por ejemplo, como se suprime el control de ajuste de BIAS en una etapa driver para dejar este valor fijo ya sea con diodos o con circuito multiplicador Vbe. De hecho, ya habia hecho la consulta por aqui:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/cambiar-potenciometro-ajuste-vbias-diodos-fijos-73641/
> 
> pero creo que necesito mas teoría, no me gusta tragar entero. De antemano, mil gracias por tu colaboracion.
> 
> maldo.



Gracias por tu comentario compañero, como todo en el mundo hay de todo pues hay  amplificadores  con Bias Fijas otros con Bias Ajustables, a muchos se les facilita el ajuste a otros no y muchos la verdad hasta prefieren amplificadores que no traigan bias, hay muchos metodos de poderlas ajustar  con calculos matematicos y instrumentacion, muchos amplificadores que en su respectivo diseño traen su ajuste de Bias es correspondiente por un Trimpot en si por algo el diseño lo trae al ajustar las bias en algunos casos se debe poner una gota de esmalte para tornillos en los trimpot, como muchos han visto en lentes Opticos el trimpot  trae una gota de esmalte, pues este evita que se descalibre el timpot por alguna vibracion o golpe, en un amplificador la cosa va mas haya que una gota de esmalte, pero es una buena opcion para tener encuenta, pero cuando empiesa a fallar algun componente de nuestra maquina, la dicha calibracion que se habia hecho con anterioridad sera una Odisea y hasta un dolor de cabeza, y  hay que hacerla nuevamentey ahi biene la pregunta del millon lo bueno seria Fijar las bias o no, sera mejor un amplificador sin Bias o que el diseño ya lo traiga fijas y estables

Para ciertos amplificadores si seria una buena opcion para otros seria una Odiseaen mi caso cuando quiero fijar las bias, las calibro como ya la mayoria lo hace y sabe hacerlo ejemplo con sus voltajes respectivos voltajes entre 0.4V a 0.7V en fin, antes de calibrar siempre hay conectar el ampli con el bombillo o lampara en serie, cuando se calibra optimamente se procede a fijar las bias, como se hace?? se colocan 2 diodos en serie con una resistencia de precision correspondiente a la medicion que nos da el Trimpot en Ω, otros lo hacen con 3 diodos y con calculos matematicos, se verifica nuevamente el valor de las bias que se encuentren en el rango antes dado en la medicion, pero en si para fijar y quitar las bias definitivamente de un amplificador no es cosa facil y asi se hagan los calculos corresponientes siempre se tendra alguna distrorcion o sobrecalentamiento en la salida, para evitar esto hay que rediseñar varios componentes de amplificador no solo fijar las bias y listo, ahi entran en juego los sodichos componentes de presicion, porque muchos Ingenieros en diseño no los dejan en ciertas potencias con bias Fijas si ya esta lista pues porque estas bias son de precision, es desir en su diseño antes de salir a un mercado tienen muchas resistencias de precision y hay que ir calibrandolas segun a las que se manejen en el mercado, el problema surge que en muchos paises, Provincias o regiones no son faciles de conseguir esto da como un motivo de tener un problema para reparar y calibrar un amplificador, es mucho mas facil calibrarlas de acuerdo al desempeño de cada amplificador con un simple Tripot y con resistencias que se manejen en un mercado porque  cada maquina es unica

La verdad puedes buscar toda la teoria que deseas para fijar las Bias en un amplificador, pero el asunto en si  es que si el amplificador no se calienta mucho y no distorciona proporcionalmente sea con Bias fijas o bias ajustables, y con diferentes metodos sea para quitar las Bias o Ajustarlas mejor, el caso es poder hacer esas mediciones de una forma segura y precisa para poder aumentar un mejor desempeño de la maquina, y la vida util de la misma mas no desestabilizarla, en ello hay que aplicar tambien la prueba y el error, muchos amplificadores fiables que estan hoy en dia en el  mercado,  un dia estuvieron bajo pruebas quemandocen a diario rediseñandoce dia a dia, mes a mes, muchos  inestables otros muy estables pero con muchos componentes que aumentan el precio de la maquina, en una empresa es mas factible poder hacer en serie, que tengan un rango aceptable y con pocos componentes 

Saludos compañero.


----------



## maldo7

Gracias amigo YIROSHI te entiendo perefectamente, pero fijate que en este mismo foro han publicado el plano modificado del amplificador QSC 1300 al cual le han suprimido el potenciómetro para el control de bias. Recuerda que estoy hablando de una QSC, considerada una maquina profesional de las mejores, sin embargo la etapa driver modificada (sin control bias) funciona a la perfección. Pero a lo que yo me refiero no es al hecho de publicar el esquema con la modificación, sino a los cálculos matemáticos o formulas electrónicas empleadas para llegar a tal conclusión, porque se esta poniendo en riesgo mucha inversión ($$$$$$) si por causa de una excursión de corriente se nos quemen 10, 12, 14 o mas transistores de salida. Este es un tema apasionante, me encanta y espero que entre todos podamos hacer de el una especie de CATEDRA.

Aquí esta la QSC1300 con la modificación de que te hablo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/circuito-qsc-1300-a-11183/

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## YIROSHI

maldo7 dijo:


> Gracias amigo YIROSHI te entiendo perefectamente, pero fijate que en este mismo foro han publicado el plano modificado del amplificador QSC 1300 al cual le han suprimido el potenciómetro para el control de bias. Recuerda que estoy hablando de una QSC, considerada una maquina profesional de las mejores, sin embargo la etapa driver modificada (sin control bias) funciona a la perfección. Pero a lo que yo me refiero no es al hecho de publicar el esquema con la modificación, sino a los cálculos matemáticos o formulas electrónicas empleadas para llegar a tal conclusión, porque se esta poniendo en riesgo mucha inversión ($$$$$$) si por causa de una excursión de corriente se nos quemen 10, 12, 14 o mas transistores de salida. Este es un tema apasionante, me encanta y espero que entre todos podamos hacer de el una especie de CATEDRA.
> 
> Aquí esta la QSC1300 con la modificación de que te hablo:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/circuito-qsc-1300-a-11183/
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



Comprendo compañero lo que necesitas sabersi conozco muy bien esa QSC ya que fue una de las primeras QSC que realice de este foro hace ya unos años si asi es! el compañero Fijo las Bias y el rendimiendo del Amplificador es Optimo como te comente muchos de los que realizan potencias sea que ajusten las bias o las quiten por desirlo asi, se realiza sea en una simulacion o en un banco de pruebas, estos calculos matematicos estan mas basados en  las mediciones y resultados compañero los calculos matematicos y formulas son las mismas que se realizan al diseñar un amplificador, no hay formula matematica para quitar las bias de un amplificador, pero si hay calculos y mediciones para Ajustar y fijar las bias, sean en amplificadores con  Transistores, Mosfet, Monoliticos o Hibridos, esto se realiza mediante un rediseño de componentes, el cual esta mas basado en mediciones de los diferentes componentes que lo comforman, y asi calcular que Tipo de componente puede soportar sodicha corriente o voltaje, para asi estabilizar los voltajes y corrientes que circulan por este diseño asi mismo se hace con las bias, se ajustan se hacen sus respectivas mediciones, se fija el valor del Trimpot el cual es un valor de presicion y se cambia por un valor resistivo, luego se empiesa a hacer una serie de mediciones y calculos, de los cuales son muy importantes a medir como el  voltaje y corriente que circula en el circuito y asi poder remplazar esos componentes y tener un amplifcador con las bias fijas como lo ha hecho el compañero John Mulato, preguntale que calculos matematicos y que formulas uso para Fijar las bias ya que veo que estas muy interesado en fijar las Bias de las QSC si seria muy bueno poder tener mas conocimiento en calculos matematicos, Yo soy diseñador de amplis y en todo lo que he trabajado en este campo, se aplica primero una medicion para asi calcular un factor, si tienes la medicion de la corriente y la medicion del voltaje, pues ya puedes hacer el calculo matematico para obtener  por ejemplo la potencia 

Saludos compañero


----------



## maldo7

Perfecto YIROSHI, gracias por tu explicación y por tu orientación. Una buena pista que me das es la de la simulación y por allí voy a empezar. Si tengo alguna duda, acudiré a ti de nuevo. Espero que me colabores y no dejes que muera en el intento. De nuevo, mil gracias por tu paciencia.

maldo.


----------



## jlaudio

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola Compañero JLAudio gracias por tu comentario te esta quedando una maravilla ese pequeño moster tienes fotos del Driver para mirarla
> 
> Que bueno que te haya sido de utilidad, de por si mis amigos de mi ciudad Natal les pase el PCB y ahora se la pasan es haciendo y vendiendo la Zener como pan caliente y tambien a mis compañeros del foro les ha sido de mucha utilidad, ya que con pocos componentes se hace maravillas a un voltaje razonable, y es grato compartir mis diseños sin animo de lucro.
> 
> Saludos compadre espero ir en Navidad a Colombia y poner a reventar estos amplis en pleno 31


 
uffff ni se diga a*quí* en *Barran*quilla no se quien saco la zener... pero desde hace como 10 años creo...  se comercializa como pan caliente y se consigue por unos 10.000 pesos no es nada... lo malo es que soporta hasta +/-60VCC maximo pero a la de la foto le hice algo poco comun y estoy sacando una nueva idea para la zener fijate en los diagramas, es una modificacion y con ella obtuve 1000 watts por canal (8 transistores) me gustaria que me dijeras que opinas...

se me olvido quitar los 75 voltios que estan en la entrada del circuito original


----------



## eleccortez

jlaudio dijo:


> uffff ni se diga a*quí* en *Barran*quilla no se quien saco la zener... pero desde hace como 10 años creo...  se comercializa como pan caliente y se consigue por unos 10.000 pesos no es nada... lo malo es que soporta hasta +/-60VCC maximo pero a la de la foto le hice algo poco comun y estoy sacando una nueva idea para la zener fijate en los diagramas, es una modificacion y con ella obtuve 1000 watts por canal (8 transistores) me gustaria que me dijeras que opinas...
> 
> se me olvido quitar los 75 voltios que estan en la entrada del circuito original



con esa modificación la armaste y obtuviste 1000w  
hay que cambiarle el diodo zener de 18 por uno de 24v y los tip 41 y 42 por trasistores mas robustos .


----------



## ialvega

asi es pero eso lo tiene que comentar el amigo ya que el fue quien la modifico, amigo puede poner las modificaciones ya que con el diagrama que usted postea la verdad quedamos fritos

atte

Ialvega


----------



## jlaudio

jejejeje que pena.... pues la verdad deje el diodo zener igual pero en la tarjeta es de 24 voltios  y no preste atencion es eso ya que fue de rapidez que edite el dibujo en paint como pueden ver... (soy algo flojo jejeje) los driver de salida en primera instancia eran los tip41 y 42 pero con un buen disipador ya que se calentaban algo y cambiando las resistencias de 150 Ω de 1 watt a 2watts pero indagando encontre los transistores de potencia C5198 y A1941 son algo mas potentes que los tip, logre cambiando estos por los otros mas potentes un incremento como de 100 watts supongo porque los bajos ya comenzaban a caminar y no llegaba a su maximo volumen por lo que espere al dia sabado para poder poner una buena champeta con buen bajo y mi sorpresa fue que movio a la perfeccion cuatro bajos de 1200watts de 15" que tiene un amigo y que al principio se reia de mi amplificador... jejeje lo deje boquiabierto cuando me dijo que le bajara que los iba a quemar... no se si fue buena idea utilizar dos fuentes, una para la driver y otra para los transistores ya que la fuente de los transistores entrega de +/-80 a +/-85 voltios (85 sin carga y 80 con carga) con 12 amperios...(eso dijo el que me lo vendio) yo medi los voltajes pero la verdad no se como medir el amperaje correcto que puede dar, el transformador es un pedazo de hierro enorme y era de una QSC de 1200 watts jejeje lo malo es que se calienta mucho aunque tiene dos disipadores



jejejeje que pena.... pues la verdad deje el diodo zener igual pero en la tarjeta es de 24 voltios  y no preste atencion es eso ya que fue de rapidez que edite el dibujo en paint como pueden ver... (soy algo flojo jejeje) los driver de salida en primera instancia eran los tip41 y 42 pero con un buen disipador ya que se calentaban algo y cambiando las resistencias de 150 Ω de 1 watt a 2watts pero indagando encontre los transistores de potencia C5198 y A1941 son algo mas potentes que los tip, logre cambiando estos por los otros mas potentes un incremento como de 100 watts supongo porque los bajos ya comenzaban a caminar y no llegaba a su maximo volumen por lo que espere al dia sabado para poder poner una buena champeta con buen bajo y mi sorpresa fue que movio a la perfeccion cuatro bajos de 1200watts de 15" que tiene un amigo y que al principio se reia de mi amplificador... jejeje lo deje boquiabierto cuando me dijo que le bajara que los iba a quemar... no se si fue buena idea utilizar dos fuentes, una para la driver y otra para los transistores ya que la fuente de los transistores entrega de +/-80 a +/-85 voltios (85 sin carga y 80 con carga) con 12 amperios...(eso dijo el que me lo vendio) yo medi los voltajes pero la verdad no se como medir el amperaje correcto que puede dar, el transformador es un pedazo de hierro enorme y era de una QSC de 1200 watts jejeje lo malo es que se calienta mucho aunque tiene dos disipadores

la pregunta mia es esa, si ustedes que opinan de utilizar dos fuentes, dessde mi punto de vista la etapa de potencia utiliza el maximo potencial de su fuente para lograr un mejor desempeño...jejeje la verdad le puse a este tipo de amplificador clase JL pues le pienso hacer con un amplificador operacional para la tarjeta driver con ciertas modificaciones... ustedes que opinan compañeros... estoy algo loco???


----------



## jose31

hola compañero es que la zener tu la puedes modificar hasta cierto limite dependiendo de los transistores que pongas como remplazo de los tip puedes obtener mayor rendimiento con un buen trafo y queda de lujo me gusta mas con el 3858 dicipa mas y se calienta menos


aunque se dice que el 5200 y su complemento trabaja mejor por que el transistor es de mayor frecuencia trabajando no se q*ue* tan cierto sera

ella es una targeta agradecida la zener


----------



## huki

las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .


----------



## ialvega

quedo de 10, mi amigo cuénteme una cosa cuantos voltios esta trabajando y otra lo que esta en la parte de atras es un sistema de proteccion o es otra cosa

atte.
Ialvega



huki dijo:


> las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .


----------



## huki

gracias compañero, es el protector de parlantes de la pagina de construye tu video rockola.com mas un fan de 220v nada mas que eso y el pre-amplificador con control de tonos tambien es de la misma pagina,con el tema de la potencia nose bien cuanto estaria entregando ya que uso un transformador de un equipo de audio sony que tenia un stk4231 que supuestamente es de 100w+100w.


----------



## SERGIOD

huki dijo:


> las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .



Te quedo genial  que tal el sonido no existe ningún tipo de distorsión, veo que utilizas dos pre amplificadores, pero las carcasas de los potenciometros no están a tierra , te comento esto por que normalmente se recomienda conectarlos a tierra  , *pero por lo que veo no es necesario en este caso* 
PD: Por que le pusiste dos preamplificadores,  a me olvidaba invierte el interruptor, "1" es arriba y "0" es abajo


----------



## eleccortez

huki dijo:


> las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .



te quedo muy bien !!!!! te felicito.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

huki dijo:


> las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .



felicitaciones amigo huki 
te ha quedado muy bien,


----------



## YIROSHI

jlaudio dijo:


> uffff ni se diga a*quí* en *Barran*quilla no se quien saco la zener... pero desde hace como 10 años creo...  se comercializa como pan caliente y se consigue por unos 10.000 pesos no es nada... lo malo es que soporta hasta +/-60VCC maximo pero a la de la foto le hice algo poco comun y estoy sacando una nueva idea para la zener fijate en los diagramas, es una modificacion y con ella obtuve 1000 watts por canal (8 transistores) me gustaria que me dijeras que opinas...
> 
> se me olvido quitar los 75 voltios que estan en la entrada del circuito original



Compañero JLaudio, si hace muchos años se vendeMi primer Zener fue como el el año 2004bueno mirando tus diagramas hace falta modificarle ciertos parametros,  como el ajuste de sus Bias Fijas se debe tener muy encuenta, para que sea lo mas estable, asi evitar mucha distorcion a mas de media potencia y para que tenga una muy buena respuesta y no se caliente tanto, para que se acerque a los 1000W como comentas por canal o Rama, es necesario Instalar por lo menos 18 Transistores complementarios  con Fuente de +/-90V a 16Amp o Trafo Minimo de 75V 0 75V,  con solo 8 Transistores a ese voltaje como lo planteas Maximo Obtendras unos 460W sumando la Potencia Impulsora, en Stereo si estaria rondando lo que comentas a unos 920W a 4Ω, porque no es solo el Voltaje el que da la potencia, es todo el ampli en conjunto ya que es un complemento, para ello se debe tener un Driver Modificado que soporte dicho Voltaje y Corriente aplicada, con su respetiva fuente y buenos amperios + la cantidad de Transistores de Potencia, Yo tengo una modificada con ese diagrama, ya hace como 2 años vendi una con 24 transitores en total, con una Fuente de +/80V a 20Amp Stereo Total de Potencia Stereo 1.200W 

Saludos compañero





huki dijo:


> las fotos de la zener del amigo yiroshi, les cuento que funciona de 10 .cuando termine la tapa subo las otras fotos saludos y gracias a yiroshi .



Hola Compañero Huki, te esta quedando una maravillaexcelente trabajo me gusto el Trafo y la Baquelita en Fibra de Vidrio se ve mas PROfelicitaciones compañero me da gusto que te haya sido de utilidad mi publicacion, esperamos pronto la culminacion del Proyecto con Fotos y sus detalles en Amplificadores Hechos en Casa

Saludos compañero


----------



## alcidesruben

Saludo compañero Sergio ,no tengo mucha experiencia en esto pero ba encotrar
en diy audio apex b500 .gracias

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/164208-500w-pa-amplifier-limiter-202.html


----------



## maldo7

jlaudio dijo:  

uffff ni se diga aquí en Barranquilla no se quien saco la zener... pero desde hace como 10 años creo...  se comercializa como pan caliente y se consigue por unos 10.000 pesos no es nada... lo malo es que soporta hasta +/-60VCC maximo.

Hola jlaudio, acá en Barranquilla comercializó la Zener el señor Jorge L. Jimenez, director de LADELEC. Como cosa curiosa, yo tenia el esquema de ese amplificador desde hacia tres años antes de su publicación y nunca le puse atención hasta que la escuché en su negocio y me gustó. En lo que atañe al voltaje de alimentacion, la tarjeta que vende LADELEC esta armada para trabajar con +/-70VCC. Muy buena placa por cierto, trabaja como un relojito. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

He movido el aporte del compañero @yiroshi a un nuevo tema. Pueden consultarlo siguiendo este enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-modular-zener-400w-78620/

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> He movido el aporte del compañero @yiroshi a un nuevo tema. Pueden consultarlo siguiendo este enlace:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-modular-zener-400w-78620/
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias Compañero Andresquedo muy agradecido por tu gran colaboracion y ayuda

Saludos compañero y nuevamente gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## crimson

Hola huki, por experiencia, armate una de éstas, con resistencias limitadoras y un par de transistores. Saludos C


----------



## YIROSHI

huki dijo:
			
		

> gracias a todos por los comentarios sobre el amplificador que estoy armando,les cuento que por unos problemas economicos no pude terminarlo pero funciona de 10 en cuanto pueda le pongo la tapa y subo las fotos.ahh tengo una pregunta cual seria la formula para las resistencias limitadoras para alimentar un preamplificador con la misma fuente del amplificador,este se alimenta desde +/-9v a +/-15v desde ya muchas gracias.



Hola compañero Huki, si es verdad como dicen un compañero en ese esquema los Zener estan mal, pero lo que preguntas es el valor de las resistencias limitadoras eso se saca por Ley de Kirchhoff's aqui encontraras lo que buscas:

Pues en este esquema de la fuente de forma mas simple te puedes guiar






Pero la verdad yo te recomiendo que la alimentacion de un preamplificador sea aparte, los diagramas funcionan muy bien pero Yo nunca saco la alimentacion para un PRE de la Linea de un Trafo para alimentar el Amplificador, Yo recomiendo ya sea con un pequeño Trafo de 300 mA- 800mA o otro devanado secuandario del Trafo Principal de 9V 0 9V hasta 16V 0 16 V AC 300 mA- 800mA para alimentar el PRE, con reguladores sean 7812-7912-7815-7915 la Fuente queda excelente 0 Ruidos te lo digo por expreriencia, aqui la encontraras el aporte subido por un compañero

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/

Saludos.


----------



## alcidesruben

Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero yiroshi ,esta fuente esta buenisimo te recomiendo compañero.


----------



## YIROSHI

alcidesruben dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el compañero yiroshi ,esta fuente esta buenisimo te recomiendo compañero.



Compañero Alcidesruben esta excelente ese PCBa Favoritos y si es muy buena esa Fuente.

PD: Alguien Necesita la Zener de 300W con 6 Transistores por Canal

Saludos.


----------



## jose31

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Alcidesruben esta excelente ese PCBa Favoritos y si es muy buena esa Fuente.
> 
> PD: Alguien Necesita la Zener de 300W con 6 Transistores por Canal
> 
> Saludos.



claro seria un buen aporte la zener de 300


----------



## johnsamuel

hola YIROSHI, seria buen aporte este amplificador zener 300 con diagrama y pcb, gracias de antemano por tus buenos aportes a la comunidad. 
Saludos.!


----------



## alcidesruben

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Alcidesruben esta excelente ese PCBa Favoritos y si es muy buena esa Fuente.
> 
> PD: Alguien Necesita la Zener de 300W con 6 Transistores por Canal
> 
> Saludos.



Saludo compañero YIROSHI, seria buen aporte de este amplificador zener 300 , gracias antisipadamentes por tus buenos aportes a la comunidad. 
Saludos.!


----------



## frapers

YIROSHI dijo:


> PD: Alguien Necesita la Zener de 300W con 6 Transistores por Canal
> 
> Saludos.


Saludos YIROSHI, es precisamente lo que busco.


----------



## eleccortez

la modular de shiroyi un canal un poco mas avanzado le puse un disipador . 
calientan vastante a un 75% de volumen pero con un ventilador creo que no se va a presentar problemas de temperatura . los tr de salida calientan un poco desparejo no se si serán originales . son desparejas las ganancias .  
y preparando el otro . faltan los tr de salida .


----------



## alcidesruben

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero Alcidesruben esta excelente ese PCBa Favoritos y si es muy buena esa Fuente.
> 
> PD: Alguien Necesita la Zener de 300W con 6 Transistores por Canal
> 
> Saludos.



saludo compañero yiroshi, aca tenemos un pequeño aporte 100% probado,megustaria saber si puedo sacar mas potencia de este circuito y cambiar a modo complementario . gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD

alcidesruben dijo:


> saludo compañero yiroshi, aca tenemos un pequeño aporte 100% probado,megustaria saber si puedo sacar mas potencia de este circuito y cambiar a modo complementario . gracias.



Esa ya la habia visto es un tanto antigua pero no recuerdo donde la vi talvez en el internet o en una revista


----------



## jose31

como les dije aqui le dejo el montaje de la spectrun y fotos para que califiquen y digan sus opiniones este ampli suena de maravilla gracias a mi amigo yiroshi quien hizo este aporte al foro


----------



## eleccortez

te quedo muy bien !!!! te felicito . 
lindo trafo le pusiste cuales son sus características .
que preamplificador le pusiste ?


----------



## SERGIOD

jose31 dijo:


> como les dije aqui le dejo el montaje de la spectrun y fotos para que califiquen y digan sus opiniones este ampli suena de maravilla gracias a mi amigo yiroshi quien hizo este aporte al foro



No usaste red zobel 
PD: *Felicitaciones por haber concluido tu amplificador*
seria 5uH para 8 Ohm


----------



## jose31

eleccortez dijo:


> te quedo muy bien !!!! te felicito .
> lindo trafo le pusiste cuales son sus características .
> que preamplificador le pusiste ?



bueno este trafo es de un equipo de sonido lo saque y se lo puse este trafo ya rectificados tiene 45--45  el preamplificador es uno que esta en videorockola es monofonico pero suena bien en sus frecuencias  lo trabaje con dos bocinas de 15 a 300 wattios y suena bien tiene un sonido limpio


----------



## SERGIOD

alcidesruben dijo:


> saludo compañero yiroshi, aca tenemos un pequeño aporte 100% probado,megustaria saber si puedo sacar mas potencia de este circuito y cambiar a modo complementario . gracias.



si ya lo había  visto y también existe un enlace del mismo en el foro por que no haces ahi tu pregunta:

te paso el enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-100-130-w-42435/


----------



## huki

saludos compañeros del foro ya estoy de vuelta.bueno les dejo las fotos del amplificador terminado espero les guste, y al compañero yiroshi gracias de nuevo y muy buen amplificador


----------



## EXFLACO

Yiroshi que opinas del amplificador clase d detex en puente que son dos placas ,el modelo mas chico con 4 vmos y el mas grande 8 vmos Dpa 3600 etc se puede conseguir en esquema?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

huki dijo:


> saludos compañeros del foro ya estoy de vuelta.bueno les dejo las fotos del amplificador terminado espero les guste, y al compañero yiroshi gracias de nuevo y muy buen amplificador



muy bueno huki.
ya solo te faltaria incorporarle un lector de memorias USB. y que tenga radio jejejeje para uso hogareño.
esas bocinitas cuestan 160 pesos mexicanos. muy baratas.
nadamas que tienen un defecto o no see si nadamas era la mia.
resulta que una bocinita viene medio quemada. u provoca que se calienete el reproductor de memorias
pero se desarma se le quitan las bocinas y lo conectas al amplificador mediante 2 resistencias de 22k y solucionado el calentamiento


----------



## javixtron

Muchas gracias por sus aportes . alguien tiene la pcb y la mascara de componentes de la zener monofonica no de la zener modular


----------



## el-rey-julien

y arma solo la mitad ,la placa es económica,es decir hacer el pcb propuesto ,pero solo llenar de componentes para un solo canal.


----------



## luilly2012

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañeros hoy quiero compartirles este material que diseñe y elabore un par de amplificadores para unos amigos de China, se trata del nuevo diseño del amplificador monofónico versión modular Zener,  viene con su Driver de potencia de 4 transistores complementario, Driver Zener y  Fuente Rectificada con sus respectivos  Condensadores, espero que les haya gustado cualquier inquietud me comentan amigos.
> 
> Las medidas de la placa son: *15,2 cm x 14 cm*
> 
> Saludos



hola amigos del foro yo he armado varios amplificadores de este foro ,,arme los tda7294,lm3886tf, el stk4231,el stk4048,,,,y quiero mas ,,,empese elctronica con uds, y me ha gustado muxo ,,,pero no entiendo este diagrama de yiroshi(me da 200w tal como sale ahy en los esquemas o tengo que agregarle otra parte donde salen los otros trs como puente)
disculpen mi ignorancia ,,,
estos son algunos componentes que tengo
 2sc5200 y el par.,, condensadores de 6800uf /63v,trafo rectificado que me da 45+- cc
saludos para todos


----------



## Yamaki

luilly2012 dijo:


> hola amigos del foro yo he armado varios amplificadores de este foro ,,arme los tda7294,lm3886tf, el stk4231,el stk4048,,,,y quiero mas ,,,empese elctronica con uds, y me ha gustado muxo ,,,pero no entiendo este diagrama de yiroshi(me da 200w tal como sale ahy en los esquemas o tengo que agregarle otra parte donde salen los otros trs como puente)
> disculpen mi ignorancia ,,,
> estos son algunos componentes que tengo
> 2sc5200 y el par.,, condensadores de 6800uf /63v,trafo rectificado que me da 45+- cc
> saludos para todos



Quetal amigo, eso esta muy bien que ya tengas experiencia en Amplificadores Hibridos y Monoliticos, ahora quieres entrar al mundo de amplificadores transistorados el cual implica que necesitas mas conocimiento para el armado, te explico por encima el esquema publicado es de un amplificador complementario, es desir necesita transistores NPN como los C5200 y los PNP que son su complemento como los A1943, por ello a esa configuracion se le denomina complementaria, el amplificador es monocanal es desir solo maneja 1 canal, para realizarlo de forma stereo necesitas construir 2 etapas identicas, tal como esta en el diagrama su potencia aproximada con una carga de 4Ω es de 190W con su respectiva fuente, comercialmente y en este caso el famoso Zener cautiva ya que por sus pocos componentes, economicos y de facil armado, es un dulce :babear::babearara quienes entran por primera vez en el mundo de amplificadores transistorados, aqui todos nos ayudamos asi que animate a armarte esta minibestia que el amigo Yiroshi lo postulo amablemente para todos el cual veo que posee un buen PCB, si lo necesitas a stereo sea a 400W o 600W Stereo con ese mismo PCB comenta que con gusto todos te ayudamos en el armado.


----------



## Yamaki

juanministrador dijo:
			
		

> Ya tambien arme uno. Tube que reducir la placa por que la voy a usar como remplazo de un  modulo clase D de una mezcladora behringer. Son las 11 de la noche aca en Ecatepec, asi que no he podido ponerlo a toda marcha, pero me sorprende lo frio que trabaja. Estoy doblemente contento por que compre los transistores de potencia en AG y ya antes me habian vendido unos piratotas y la verdad estos ultimos tambien tienen rebabas de plastico negro, pero hasta ahora han jalado bien. Me queda una duda. Que impedancia soporta este Ampli?  hay posibilidades de usar solo 2 transistores de potencia?
> 
> Muchas gracias al carnalito Yiroshi por compartir su diseño.



Quetal amigo, impedancias de 4Ω y 8Ω, si con 2 transistores complementarios anda al pelo eso si tienes que tener encuenta la corriente y el voltaje a suministrar, es buena maquina pa darle duro y parejo, como solia desir el amigo Oscar Monsalvo prende hasta apagado la Zener


----------



## Yamaki

juanministrador dijo:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias al Camarada Yamaki por su respuesta.
> 
> Ya pude probar el ampli montado en la mezcladora que les mencionaba y lo tuve trabajando a todo lo que aguantaron mis bafles (1 Peavey PR12 y otro caserito de 15). Se porto genial y con el ventiladorcito que trae la mezcladora de fabrica se mantubo bastante frio. Hasta me duele tener que entregarlo. Pero ni modo. Ahora armare otro para mi. Voy a probar uno de esos bafles de garrafón jeje.


 
Quetal amigo, si ese es un buen amplificador, tanto asi que yo tome el diseño del amigo Yiroshi  y lo modifique a mi gusto para una version stereo de 600W a 4Ω, tome una fuente y su trafo de un equipo Panasonic con voltaje AC de 35V 0 35V y la incluste en el la misma placa, lo construi para un primo y me dio un pesar entregarlo tambien uno se enamora de sus proyectos porque dia a dia, hora a hora, minuto a minuto le dedica mucho para que queden muy bien, contruyete uno para vos asi te quitas en LUTO

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

javixtron dijo:


> Muchas gracias por sus aportes . alguien tiene la pcb y la mascara de componentes de la zener monofonica no de la zener modular



Compañero javixtron gracias por tu comentario, si aun necesitas esa zener clasica monofonica la subo y la comparto con mucho gusto, asi como te dice el compañero lemur puedes tomar la zener modular y recortas lo que necesites.

Compañeros dejo los diseños de la ZR-610 con Trafo semiblindado y fuente incluida del Driver Blue, con 12 transistores complementarios de 610W Stereo, y el Driver Dragon ZR-600 de 620W Stereo.


Saludos compañeros


----------



## DOSMETROS

12 + 4 = 16 cabinas

Ponelas en serie paralelo de a 4 y te queda de 8 Ohms 

8 8 8 8
8 8 8 8
8 8 8 8
8 8 8 8

La otra solución *mejor *es transformador adaptador de impedancia de 70 o 100 V , *salís con una sola linea* y a cada parlante lo conectás con su respectivo transformador adaptador de 100 o 70 V a 8 Ohms + reostato de alambre 

Saludos !


----------



## YIROSHI

1l4n3r4z0 dijo:
			
		

> Amigos tengo este ampli funcionando desde hace ya varios meses con excelentes resultados en una emisora del colegio donde laburo con 4 cabinas de 8 ohm (300w) en paralelo-serie, últimamente me han propuesto la necesidad de poner 12 cabinas más de estas para un total de 16. Estudiando el montaje puedo dejar el ampli funcionando a 24 ohm pero me surge la duda de qué debo hacer para no perder tanta potencia al conectar la parlantería de esta manera, por tanto; qué me recomiendan?... subir voltaje/amperaje del trafo? poner más transistores? hacer otra etapa de potencia? renunciar al colegio  ? en fin... agradezco sus  respuestas.
> 
> *NOTA:* el ampli actualmente se alimenta con un trafo de 35x35 a 4 amp.
> 
> Por cierto... Excelentes esas placas Yiroshi!



Gracias por el comentario compañero 1l4n3r4z0el compañero tiene muchisima razon, lo que necesitas es construir mas potencias, manejas 4 cabinas con el amplicador lo cual funciona a maravilla ya realizado por varios compañeros, lo que te falta es una stereo como la que estoy por subir de 620W completica con todos los juguetes con eso conectas en serie paralelo las cabinas que te piden realizar para darle candela a la emisora.

Saludos compañero.


----------



## 1l4n3r4z0

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 12 + 4 = 16 cabinas
> 
> Ponelas en serie paralelo de a 4 y te queda de 8 Ohms
> 
> 8 8 8 8
> 8 8 8 8
> 8 8 8 8
> 8 8 8 8
> 
> La otra solución *mejor *es transformador adaptador de impedancia de 70 o 100 V , *salís con una sola linea* y a cada parlante lo conectás con su respectivo transformador adaptador de 100 o 70 V a 8 Ohms + reostato de alambre
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias *DOSMETROS* no había pensado en esa distribución, y me queda al pelo pues efectivamente son cuatro pisos en los que se deben distribuir las cabinitas,  la otra solución no la conocía y me gusta pues me pones a estudiar  la tendré en cuenta. Gracias nuevamente.



YIROSHI dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario compañero 1l4n3r4z0el compañero tiene muchisima razon, lo que necesitas es construir mas potencias, manejas 4 cabinas con el amplicador lo cual funciona a maravilla ya realizado por varios compañeros, lo que te falta es una stereo como la que estoy por subir de 620W completica con todos los juguetes con eso conectas en serie paralelo las cabinas que te piden realizar para darlecandela a la emisora.
> 
> Saludos compañero.



Sí maestro *Yiroshi* y *tecbeml* precisamente esa era la idea inicial; hacer otra etapa, pero ya viendo que vas a subir una zener poderosa, mientras, pruebo conectando las bocinas como el amigo DOSMETROS me indicó... Por cierto, esperando el diagrama jajaja  Saludos  desde Colombia.


----------



## aschefer

Aqui subo las fotos del proyecto terminado.... (Sin el chasis, que todavia ni me imagino como sera)

La segunda etapa (con el mismo trafo y fuente) funciono de una y sin generar mas que satisfacciones. 
Es el primer proyecto que a la primera prueba queda 100% funcional y me resulto mucho mas facil que los tda, por el espacio para soldar.

no tengo palabras mas que de agradecimiento para YIROSHI  y para todos los que colaboran con tanta voluntad y compromiso.

los condensadores que me vendieron para la fuente son enormes y tuve que modificar un poquito la placa y tuve el mismo problema con el puente rectificador, por lo que quedo un poco desprolijo ese modulo....

use hojas de calidad fotografica y una impresora laser con el metodo de planchado...

con una agujereadora de banco y una mecha de 1mm me arregle para hacer todos los agujeros.












ESTA ULTIMA FOTO CORRESPONDE AL BAFLE QUE SE QUEMO... Para mi sorpresa, al desarmarlo para llevarlo a reparar, pude ver que son de marca SONY el parlante y tweeter.

Agradeceria enormemente si alguien me puede ayudar con las siguentes inquietudes que me surgen:

* No tenia la mica para separar los transistores del disipador, por lo que corte una radiografia y la monte con grasa siliconada... esta bien?

* necesitan disipador los tip41 y tip42? 

*de que manera le puedo conectar al mismo trafo un ventilador de fuente de pc que trabaja a 12V? (tambien posiblemente la proteccion de parlantes que trabaja a 12v)

*es normal que luego de 15 min caliente el trafo? poco, pero calienta...

*que pre es el que recomienda su creador (se habla de muchos en el post, pero me gustaria saber el definitivo) y si tiene varias entradas mejor.

*si monto dentro de un bafle el circuito, ¿la vibracion arruinaria el ampli?

*y por ultimo, ¿es recomendable el circuito de proteccion de parlantes que figura en la pagina de la video rockola? tengo un par de LEEA 150be de 12" y odiaria que se me dañen....


----------



## SERGIOD

vedmitraa dijo:


> Nice projects Mr.Yiroshi, I made Dx Turbo Long time back It's a nice amp I have done some changes in it with multisim 11 I am trying to attach file.



Te basaste a este diagrama:
http://users.tpg.com.au/users/gerskine/dxamp/default.htm


----------

